# CHINGONS ANNUAL CAR SHOW AND SUPER HOP! ∙



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

CHINGONS CUSTOMS AND THE PURO LOCOS HYDRO CREW BRING THE CRAZIEST HOP EVENT ON THE WESTSIDE OF TOWN,,$500 SINGLE/DOUBLE/RADICAL,THIS EVENT WILL FEATURE ALL CAR CLASSES,LOWRIDERS,BIKES,TRUCKS,DONKS,ANITHING WITH WHEELS,PLUS THE WET T-SHIRT CONTEST ,ALL VIDEO PRODUCERS WELLCOME BY REQUEST!LOOKING FOR MORE SPONSORS,LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED ,,DATE OF THE SHOW :JULY 29TH 07,,MORE INFO TO COME.THIS IS THE KING OF THE SWTCH EVENT!!CALLING ALL THE HEAVY HITTERS OUT THERE,,SHOW WHAT YOU GOT AND EARN SOME CAS$$ :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey tim,(licksntricks)if you read this ,give me a call!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

yeah call!!!


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

man, i cant get enuff of the local, up the street car shows :biggrin:
looks like 07 shapeing up to be a good year, if we can just keep all the 
drama on the switch, and not personal, should be good times ahead


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

does that mean we're going to see what big bird can do? :0


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jan 20 2007, 10:30 PM~7043000
> *does that mean we're going to see what big bird can do? :0
> *



wwwwwwwwaaaaayyyyyyyyy to much drama in the car hopping world,
im just here to have fun and chill :biggrin: 
you callin me out .... :angry: ........ :biggrin:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

i'll bring the asada you bring the coronas = even score :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Crazylife13 (Dec 27, 2006)

got a location yet??????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jan 21 2007, 01:40 PM~7046291
> *i'll bring the asada you bring the coronas = even score :biggrin:
> *


deal!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

hey bryan! yes u r more than welcome to show!you know we treat every one the same! :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

THE LOCATION IS YET TO BE CONFIRMED,MOST LIKELY IT WILL HAPPEND @ HILLSBORO STADIUM OR SOMEWHERE CLOSE TO THIS PLACE(PORTLAND OR BEAVERTON)WE WILL LET YA KNOW!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

THIS IS THE EVENT WHERE ALL FILM PRODUCERS(PROS AND WANNABES0 ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO FILM AND MAKE VIDEOS FOR $SALE$!NO QUOTE NEEDED!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey+Jan 20 2007, 11:34 PM~7043028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I'M CALLING YOU BOTH OUT.... * I'LL BRING THE TORTILLA'S AND SALSA!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THANKS 4 THE INVITE WE WILL BE THERE PEACE 4 07


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jan 20 2007, 10:22 PM~7042957
> *man, i cant get enuff of the local, up the street car shows :biggrin:
> looks like 07 shapeing up to be a good year, if we can just keep all the
> drama on the switch, and not personal, should be good times ahead
> *


x2, 07's about to be crackin uffin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Will you have a motorcycle class. I have a nice one I would like to show.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

I WILL BE THERE TO HOP ON YOU AND I WILL BE ON THE SWITCH,WHEN YOU FIND YOUR SPOT.


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 21 2007, 05:04 PM~7047592
> *I'M CALLING YOU BOTH OUT....   I'LL BRING THE TORTILLA'S AND SALSA!!!!
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

07 gonna be crazy, hopefully theres more shows like this


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PEACE 4 07


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 22 2007, 10:35 AM~7054017
> *PEACE 4 07
> *


one love uffin:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

confirmed:
asada 
coronas
tortillas 

one hopper

man im gonna start selling this stuff manuel are you vender boths if not me and jaime are gonna set up shop?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

lol


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jan 22 2007, 02:28 PM~7055730
> *confirmed:
> asada
> coronas
> ...



CISCO YOUR FORGETTING THE SALSA, 
UNLIMITED HUSTLE COMMITTED TO TORTILLAS AND SALSA :cheesy:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

AS I SAID,,EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO COME AND HOP!!WIN SOME CAS$,THEN THE NOSE UPS ARE ON!COME IN PEACE LEAVE WITH CASH!NO B/S ALLOWED,,SO,BIG TIME AND PANDORAS,TWITED METAL AN ALL OTHER HOPPERS,,I WILL BE HAPPY TO SEE YA ALL THERE!(OUR CARS WONT COMPETE FOR MONEY,JUST WILL BE THERE FOR ALL THE FILM?MONEY MAKERS)


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BILLY -YOU DO KNOW HOW TO PUT ON A GOOD EVENT!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

THATS RIGTH!!IT LOOKS LIKE TIRESLESHCHWAB IS GONNA SPONSORS,STILL TO CONFIRM IF REDBULL ENERGY DRINK WILL DO ITS PART TOO,ALSO THE SUNSET STRIP IS ON(STREPPERS),IM STILL TO GO INVITE THE DELPHIN AND STARZ!!YOU KNOW,,MORE CRAZI BIATCHEEEEEEEEZZ SHAKING THAT SHIT FOR ALL OF YOU HORNY SANABABIATCHESSSS!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:banghead:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

:banghead: does that mean you can't bring the salsa ?
billy you gonna share with that bikini contest this year or is it all for you again? :cheesy:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

It sounds like there are going to be strippers walking around in G- strings so I'll be like this  and this :worship: 

and this :banghead: is because im married and trying to figure out how to leave her at home


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

HEY CISCO ,,I WILL SHARE THIS TIME YOU CAN HAVE IT ALL,,I MEAN ALL OF THE SHE-MALES THAT SHOW UP THAT DAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

ATTENTION EVERY ONE,,I JUST SPOKE TO STREETLOW MAGAZINE,,AND THEY WILL BE COVERING THIS EVENT IN THE MAGAZINE,,SO ALL THOSE KOOL CARS OUTTHERE,,GET YOUR CAR IN THE MAGAZINE, THIS EVENT!IS A MUST !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

waddup R.O.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

lemme know how I can help!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 25 2007, 10:05 PM~7088604
> *lemme know how I can help!!
> 
> 
> ...


lemme know if i need to be there to work the booth about 2-3 weeks in advance....


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

I GUESS I HAVE TO MAKE A PLEXIGLASS RULER WITH 90+ INCHES HEIGHT!HOW MANY OF THOSE WASHINGTON HOPPERS ARE BRAVE ENOUGH TO SHOW TO OREGON EVENTS??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

oooohhhhh!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 28 2007, 04:49 PM~7110515
> *I GUESS I HAVE TO MAKE A PLEXIGLASS RULER WITH 90+ INCHES  HEIGHT!HOW MANY OF THOSE WASHINGTON HOPPERS ARE BRAVE ENOUGH TO SHOW TO OREGON EVENTS??
> *


better make it for 100 plus :biggrin: watch...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

that sounds good....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*WHAT IT DEW!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

^^^^^comin to a show near you ^^^^^


----------



## THE BIG CHEESE (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 28 2007, 07:02 PM~7112234
> *better make it for 100 plus :biggrin: watch...
> *


THEY SHOULD JUST MAKE IT 110 AND JUST WATCH, NO GETTING STUCK AND ON EVEN OR UNEVEN GROUND AND NO EXCUSES!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

KILLA CALLED ME YESTERDAY WANTING TO KNOW IF ANYONE WANTS TO HOP THIS WEEK OR WEEKEND?? :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE BIG CHEESE_@Jan 29 2007, 01:05 PM~7118130
> *THEY SHOULD JUST MAKE IT 110 AND JUST WATCH, NO GETTING STUCK AND ON EVEN OR UNEVEN GROUND AND NO EXCUSES!
> *


sounds good to me


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

MAKING THE RULER 120 INCHES IS NOT A PROBLEM,,THE REAL PROBLEM IS TO FIND SOMEONE TALL ENOUGH TO SEE HOW HIGH CAN YOU REALLY GO,,AS FOR HOPPING THIS WEEKEND? WELL,, I RATHER SAVE MY SURPRISSES FOR THE 05/27/07 EVENT!THEN WELL SEE WHAT UP WITH ALL THAT TALKING!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 29 2007, 05:52 PM~7121210
> *MAKING THE RULER 120 INCHES IS NOT A PROBLEM,,THE REAL PROBLEM IS TO FIND SOMEONE TALL ENOUGH TO SEE  HOW HIGH CAN YOU REALLY GO,,AS FOR HOPPING THIS WEEKEND? WELL,, I RATHER SAVE MY SURPRISSES FOR THE 05/27/07 EVENT!THEN WELL SEE WHAT UP WITH ALL THAT TALKING!!! :biggrin:
> *


SURE,SURE SOUNDS GOOD.
NO STICK NO DOUBLE SWITCH.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

5/27 ITS GOIN DOWN!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE BIG CHEESE_@Jan 29 2007, 01:05 PM~7118130
> *THEY SHOULD JUST MAKE IT 110 AND JUST WATCH, NO GETTING STUCK AND ON EVEN OR UNEVEN GROUND AND NO EXCUSES!
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
JUST PULL UP WHEN YOU SEE ME HOMIE, WITH YOUR OWN CAR OFCOURSE.
SHOW SOMETHING TO BACK UP YOUR WORDS.
I GOT
CHROME UNDER
CANDEE PAINT (NEW COLOR)
NEW CUSTOM OSTRICH GUTS
MATCHING WHEELS
MOTOR V-8 CHROME
BACK BUMPER
MOONROOF
ETC,ETC,ETC.....
HOPE YOURS IS JUST AS TIGHT.OH AND THATS MY 64.
NO DIRT ON MY FLOORS HOMIE JUST CANDEE :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 29 2007, 08:12 PM~7122617
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> JUST PULL UP WHEN YOU SEE ME HOMIE, WITH YOUR OWN CAR OFCOURSE.
> SHOW SOMETHING TO BACK UP YOUR WORDS.
> ...


sounds like its gonna be off the hook this year....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SETTIN THE PAR


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE BIG CHEESE_@Jan 29 2007, 01:05 PM~7118130
> *THEY SHOULD JUST MAKE IT 110 AND JUST WATCH, NO GETTING STUCK AND ON EVEN OR UNEVEN GROUND AND NO EXCUSES!
> *


I WAS THE FIRST HOPPER OUT HERE TO BUST 60" WAY WAY BACK,IM SURE YOU DONT KNOW THAT, AND FOR MORE RECENT(YOUR TIME IN THE GAME)
I WAS THE FIRST OUT HERE TO DO 80+ AND NOT STICK.
YOU CAN HATE,BUT ITS IN THE HISTORY BOOKS. ASK ABOUT BUILDER SQUARE TO SOMEONE WHOSE BEEN AROUND FOR AWHILE.YOULL GET YOURS IM READY TO SERV U UP.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 21 2007, 04:47 PM~7047455
> *THIS IS THE EVENT WHERE ALL FILM PRODUCERS(PROS AND WANNABES0 ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO FILM AND MAKE VIDEOS FOR $SALE$!NO QUOTE NEEDED!
> *


thanks, many great shows gonna happen this year, this will be one of them!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

it dont matter what you got if your are going to hop then hop. yeah have a decent car but chrome and all that other shit thats just looks for everone else but for hoppers it is all about what it do and how you do it.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jan 30 2007, 08:07 AM~7126802
> *it dont matter what you got if your are going to hop then hop. yeah have a decent car but chrome and all that other shit thats just looks for everone else but for hoppers it is all about what it do and how you do it.
> *


I AGREE BUT WE GONNA DO IT IN STYLE.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 30 2007, 07:32 AM~7126979
> *I AGREE BUT WE GONNA DO IT IN STYLE.
> *


uffin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

I WOULD BE SOOOOOO EMBARRASSED IF I THOW A SHOW AND I GOT SERVED,,WHATS THE POINT OF HAVING CHROME AND CANDY AND ALL THAT IF MY CAR IS GONNA LET ME DOWN,,IF I DONT KNOW WHAT THE "OTHERS "HAVE UNDER THE SLEVE ,,THEN I WOULDNT BE TALKIN SO MUCH,,SO IF I WAS YOU BIGKILLA,,I WOULD JUST KEEP IT KOOL UNTIL YOU REALLY BEAT THE "OTHERS"DONT PREDICT UNTIL YOU SEE WHAT THEY HAVE!!! :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 31 2007, 07:11 PM~7142717
> *I WOULD BE SOOOOOO EMBARRASSED IF I THOW A SHOW AND I GOT SERVED,,WHATS THE POINT OF HAVING CHROME AND CANDY AND ALL THAT IF MY CAR IS GONNA LET ME DOWN,,IF I DONT KNOW WHAT THE "OTHERS "HAVE UNDER THE SLEVE ,,THEN I WOULDNT BE TALKIN SO MUCH,,SO IF I WAS YOU BIGKILLA,,I WOULD JUST KEEP IT KOOL UNTIL YOU REALLY BEAT THE "OTHERS"DONT PREDICT UNTIL YOU SEE WHAT THEY HAVE!!! :0
> *


i know what i got and ive seen what y'all got.
you wont serve me and either will anyone else so we will see homie
you didnt serve me with the regal your shit was still stuck at 77"
THE POINT OF HAVING ALL THE EXTRAS IS NOT EVERY ONE CAN HAVE THATSO
IM NOT WORRIED BOUT SHIT AND HAVENT BEEN.




PULL UP A CAR EQUALLY AS CLEAN LETS SEE YOU DO THAT AND HIT THE BUMPER
YOU'LL LOOK SILLY ON TRUUCHA WHEN IM DONE WITH YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 31 2007, 07:11 PM~7142717
> *I WOULD BE SOOOOOO EMBARRASSED IF I THOW A SHOW AND I GOT SERVED,,WHATS THE POINT OF HAVING CHROME AND CANDY AND ALL THAT IF MY CAR IS GONNA LET ME DOWN,,IF I DONT KNOW WHAT THE "OTHERS "HAVE UNDER THE SLEVE ,,THEN I WOULDNT BE TALKIN SO MUCH,,SO IF I WAS YOU BIGKILLA,,I WOULD JUST KEEP IT KOOL UNTIL YOU REALLY BEAT THE "OTHERS"DONT PREDICT UNTIL YOU SEE WHAT THEY HAVE!!! :0
> *


THIS TALK IS CHEAP JUST LIKE THEM CARS.
WE WILL SEE WHO HAS WHAT VERY VERY SOON.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

like always,,talking shit,,you dont learn do you,,ask the 5000 people who saw your car done NADA AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW,ask any one around ,,whos the guy with the regal??and ask? whos the guy with the impala? no one really knows ya,,by the way you wont see the regal,,chrome or not,,i always have a different car every year,,so just an advise,,,keep talking shit about ppl,,and no one is going to your show,,what are you gonna do then if no one shows up,,i though you said it was gonna be a family event??do you really think ppl is coming to your show when all you talk about is kicking azz and smoking weed? for sure my family wont be there,,if i still come to your show,,i will bring my tittle of the car,,do you wanna go tittle against tittle??if i dont come,,maybe i have something better to do,,but never scare of you!!so called no.1???no one is the no.1,, ppl desides whos no.1 not you,,not your shop!!peace,,, :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 31 2007, 07:46 PM~7143042
> *like always,,talking shit,,you dont learn do you,,ask the 5000 people who saw your car done NADA AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW,ask any one around ,,whos the guy with the regal??and ask? whos the guy with the impala? no one really knows ya,,by the way you wont see the regal,,chrome or not,,i always have a different car every year,,so just an advise,,,keep talking shit about ppl,,and no one is going to your show,,what are you gonna do then if no one shows up,,i though you said it was gonna be a family event??do you really think ppl is coming  to your show when all you talk about is kicking azz and smoking weed? for sure my family wont be there,,if i still come to your show,,i will bring my tittle of the car,,do you wanna go tittle against tittle??if i dont come,,maybe i have something better to do,,but never scare of you!!so called no.1???no one is the no.1,, ppl desides whos no.1  not you,,not your shop!!peace,,, :roflmao:
> *


YOU WANT TO SAY SHIT AND I JUST STAND BY NO I DONT DO THAT
PEOPLE KNOW ME ALL OVER THE WEST COAST,BY FACE TO HOMIE
PEOPLE WILL BE AT OUR SHOW AND WHO EVER AINT THERE COOL
I HAVENT SAID 1 THING ABOUT KICKING NOONES ASS HOMIE GET IT STRAIGHT THIS IS CAR SHIT!!!!! I SMOKE WHAT I WANNA HOMIE IM SURE YOU DRINK ALOT AND I DONT DRINK SO ARE YOU WRONG OR ME? NO ONE ITS A CHOICE.
FUCK THIS SHIT HOMIE.JUST HAVE THE SHIT READY TO HOP WHEN IT COMES TIME OK

AND TITLE FOR TITLE IM COOL MY CARS WORTH 3OR4 OF YOURS.
ILL BET YOU A LITTLE MONEY OR SOMETHING BUT THATS IT.

YOU WANNA BEAT ME YOU BETTER BE SQWEEKY CLEAN TOO.
IN A IMPALA TOO, NOT A THROW AWAY G BODY
MY CAR WILL BE THERE FOR ANYONE WHO WANT SOME.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 31 2007, 07:23 PM~7142831
> *i know what i got and ive seen what y'all got.
> you wont serve me and either will anyone else so we will see homie
> you didnt serve me with the regal your shit was still stuck at 77"
> ...


LETS HOP THIS WEEKEND WHATS UP
WE HAVE A 63 IMPALA WORKING GOOD RIGHT NOW


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

ITS A DOUBLE WITH SHOCKS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 31 2007, 07:11 PM~7142717
> *I WOULD BE SOOOOOO EMBARRASSED IF I THOW A SHOW AND I GOT SERVED,,WHATS THE POINT OF HAVING CHROME AND CANDY AND ALL THAT IF MY CAR IS GONNA LET ME DOWN,,IF I DONT KNOW WHAT THE "OTHERS "HAVE UNDER THE SLEVE ,,THEN I WOULDNT BE TALKIN SO MUCH,,SO IF I WAS YOU BIGKILLA,,I WOULD JUST KEEP IT KOOL UNTIL YOU REALLY BEAT THE "OTHERS"DONT PREDICT UNTIL YOU SEE WHAT THEY HAVE!!! :0
> *


WHEN IT COMES TO NOT GETTING STUCK AND GETTING HIGHER,
IVE ALREADY BEAT YOU MINE DID 82 AND NO STICK YOURS DID 77 STILL STUCK AND YOU WOULDNT BRING THE BACK DOWN ANY MORE, CAUSE IT WOULDA BEEN STUCK AT 50" HOMIE KEEP IT REAL.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

RIDERCHRONICLES


SNEEK PEEK V.4 & 5


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THIS NEXT ONES GUNNA BE GOOD!!!!!!!! EVEN GOT THE STREAKER FROM ALBANY!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 31 2007, 08:56 PM~7143682
> *THIS NEXT ONES GUNNA BE GOOD!!!!!!!! EVEN GOT THE STREAKER FROM ALBANY!!
> *


LETS SEE SUMTHIN.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lemme know when they ready so i can start gettin orders filled....


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

you guy can yell and hop all day i'm selling asada and pollo. aren't we getting off the real subject what about that bikini contest. take a clue from lowcos show


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jan 31 2007, 11:27 PM~7145153
> *you guy can yell and hop all day i'm selling asada and pollo. aren't we getting off the real subject what about that bikini contest. take a clue from lowcos show
> *


put me down for 4 pollo tacos


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

just to let BIG KILLA know that car did not do 77" the lowrider car show. so stop woofing all that shit "k". and you said everone in the NW knows you, the only reason why they know you is because they saw the truucha video, showing you getting broke off twice by two different shops, thats how they know you and not just the NW but but the whole USA knows you. the way i see it is serve everone in your area,then go to bigger bounderies. no disrespect.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 1 2007, 08:29 AM~7146679
> *just to let BIG KILLA know that car did not do 77"  the lowrider car show. so stop woofing all that shit "k". and you said everone in the NW knows you, the only reason why they know you is because they saw the truucha video, showing you getting broke off twice by two different shops, thats how they know you and not just the NW but but the whole USA knows you. the way i see it is serve everone in your area,then go to bigger bounderies. no disrespect.
> *


pull up your shit
and the regal was stuck at the lowridershow sooo... HE LOST!!!
JUST LIKE IN ALBANY HE LOST
I HAVE HOMIES IN EVERY TOWN ON THE WEST COAST HOMIE
DONT BE MAD CAUSE IM WORLD WIDE AND YOU HILLSBORO WIDE.


OH IVE BEEN KNOWN BEFORE THE TRUUCHA TAPE HOMIE REAL WELL




AND TRUUCHA WILL BE AT INDIVIDUALS SHOW TO FILM, SO MAKE SURE YOU GUYS BRING EVERY CAR SO YOU MIGHT HAVE A CHANCE

YOU GUYS KEEP TALKING IM CLOWNING ALL OF YOU ON THE TRUUCHA TAPE
SO INSTEAD OF RUNNING YOUR MOUTH GO GET YOUR CAR RIGHT
NONE OF YALL ARE PAINTED AND PLATED SO QUIT IT,

YOU GET STUCK YOU LOSE JUST LIKE ALWAYS.



I HAVE A 63 I WILL HOP YOU WITH THIS WEEKEND WHAT UP
IM DOWN TO BREAK YOU OF NOW.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 1 2007, 08:29 AM~7146679
> *just to let BIG KILLA know that car did not do 77"  the lowrider car show. so stop woofing all that shit "k". and you said everone in the NW knows you, the only reason why they know you is because they saw the truucha video, showing you getting broke off twice by two different shops, thats how they know you and not just the NW but but the whole USA knows you. the way i see it is serve everone in your area,then go to bigger bounderies. no disrespect.
> *


YOU DONT EVEN HAVE ENOUGH RESPECT TO TALK TO ME SO DONT
BRING A CAR NEXT TIME YOU WANNA OPEN YOUR MOUTH

MAKE SURE YOU HAVE THE MINI MONEY STACK SO I CANB TAKE THAT TOO

IF YOU THINK I SPENT BIG$$$$$$$$$$ HAVING A SHOW AND TRUUCHA TAPING
YOU GUYS DONT HAVE A CHANCE IM SHINING ON THE BUMPER GUARANTEED
NOONE CAN STOP ME. YOU WILL BE CLOWNED.........


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: your funny :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 1 2007, 08:53 AM~7146842
> *:biggrin: your funny  :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *


YEAH AND YOU LOOK FUNNY :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

DONT HIDE THIS WEEKEND IM OUT THERE WITHA CHEVY
YOUR TOWNS SMALL AND THERE IS ALOT OF YOU SO I KNOW SOMEONE WILL SEE ME. YOU GUYS WANTED TO PLAY SO LETS PLAY.

CLEEN AND CHROME, THIS WEEKEND YOU WILL SEE WHAT THAT MEANS!!!


----------



## THE BIG CHEESE (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 31 2007, 06:23 PM~7142831
> *i know what i got and ive seen what y'all got.
> you wont serve me and either will anyone else so we will see homie
> you didnt serve me with the regal your shit was still stuck at 77"
> ...


WHAT I SAW AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW WAS THAT THE BLUE REGAL DID 95 GET IT RIGHT OR YOU JUST WANT TO SEE WHAT YOU WANT TO SEE, SO WHAT YOUR TRYING TO SAY IF THE CAR IS NOT CLEAN LIKE YOURS IT DIDNT BEAT YOU, SINCE WHEN DO CARS NEED TO BE CLEAN TO HOP. PLUS AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW YOU KNEW WHAT YOU GOT YOURSELF INTO,YOU KNEW THE BLUE REGAL WOULD GET STUCK THEN WHY ALL THE DRAMA AND HOPPED AGINST IT IN FRONT OF ALL THOSE PEOPLE. IF YOU CALL SOMEBODY OUT TO HOP AND HE BEATS YOU,DONT BE SAYING HIS CAR IS NOT CLEAN EVEN IF HE BEAT YOU AT THE HOP


----------



## THE BIG CHEESE (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 31 2007, 07:37 PM~7143510
> *WHEN IT COMES TO NOT GETTING STUCK AND GETTING HIGHER,
> IVE ALREADY BEAT YOU MINE DID 82 AND NO STICK YOURS DID 77 STILL STUCK AND YOU WOULDNT BRING THE BACK DOWN ANY MORE, CAUSE IT WOULDA BEEN STUCK AT 50" HOMIE KEEP IT REAL.
> *


YOURS DID 82 THATS GOOD,THE BLUE REGAL DID 95, AGINE YOU ONLY WANT TO SEE WHAT YOU WANT TO SEE'''


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 1 2007, 07:57 AM~7146860
> *YEAH AND YOU LOOK FUNNY :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


this guy :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: uffin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE BIG CHEESE_@Feb 1 2007, 11:14 AM~7148200
> *YOURS DID 82 THATS GOOD,THE BLUE REGAL DID 95, AGINE YOU ONLY WANT TO SEE WHAT YOU WANT TO SEE'''
> *


so is the regal comin out to the picnic or is it gonna be a new car? to be honest this hoppin drama shit is too much for me, but it's always cool to see them get up. uffin:


----------



## THE BIG CHEESE (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 31 2007, 07:47 PM~7143607
> *RIDERCHRONICLES
> SNEEK PEEK V.4 & 5
> *


CHRONICLE SNEEK PEAK YEAH YOU JUST TAPE WHAT YOU WANT, NOT WHAT THE PEOPLE WANT WHY DONT YOU EVER PUT DOWN THE PART WHEN BIG KILLA IMPALA GOT STUCK AT THE ALBANY SHOW AND AT THE BLUE LAKE SHOW YOU SHOULD TAPE IT ALL GOOD OR BAD DONT JUST GET STUCK ON BIG KILLA, OR CHANGE YOUR NAME DONT CALL YOURSELF RIDER CHRONICLE, CALL YOURSELF BIG TIME CHRONCLE THATS WHY YOU,LL NEVER BE A TRUUCHA YOU,LL JUST BE A KNOCK OFF THATS WHY TRUUCHA PUTS IT ALL ON TAPE HE KEEPS IT REAL.OH TAKE IT LIKE A MAN


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol yall never stop the bickerin,,,

then again im wantin to get alot of that on film....


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

OK LAST YEAR,MY REGAL GOT STUCK MMM!!LETS SEE,THIS YEAR REGAL IS IN HEAVEN,,GOT NEW CORS COMING,,BUT HEY!!WAIT!THIS YEAR,,LETS SEE WHAT I HAVE ON MY CRAZY MIND,,MAYBE I SHOELD FLIP MY CAR OVER,,ISNT THAT WHAT PPL WANTS TO SEE,,????OR MAYBE I SHOULD MAKE IT GO UP AND DOWN,STILL HITTING 95,,THE OTHER CHOICE,,MAYBE GET IT STUCK @ 120+INCHES!!WHAT PPL WANTS TO SEE IS WHAT I GIVE THEM!!NOT WHAT YOU WANT TO SEE BIG KILLA!!BUT HOLD ON,,IM GONNA MAKE YOUR DREAM COME TRUE,,MY CAR IS GONNA GO UP AND DOWN,,YOU CAN CALL IT JUNK AND ALL THAT,,BUT STILL IS THE PPL FAVORITE!!YOU SEE I NOW HAVE A FAN CLUB!!AND I ONLY ALLOW LOS MAS CABRONES TO JOIN IT!!I THINK I WILL HAVE BIG CHEESE JOIN THE PURO LOCOS HYDRO CREW,,WHAT A FUCKING BAD AZZ TEAM,,WE DONT HATE,,BUT WE DISLIKE ALL THESE SHIT TALKERS,,TRUUCHA OR NOT,,I HOP!!DO YOU THINK IT MAKES ANY DIFFERENCE IF I GO TO YOUR SHOW??MAYBE I WILL JUST CHILL IN THE PARK ,,AND HAVE ALL YOUR CROWD JOIN ME AND THE 'OTHERS',,I CAN ALWAYS HOP AT BURGER KING,,OR MAYBE AT THE SOCCER FIELD WHILE YOU THOW YOUR SHOW,,PEOPLE WANTS TO SEE US ,,NOT YOU,,SO FOR THE LAST TIME,,JUST KEEP IT KOOL,,AND BE NICE WITH ALL THE CAR CLUBS!UNLESS YOU GUARANTEE SAFETY FOR ALL THE KIDS GOING TO YOUR SHOW!WELL BE THERE,IF NOT WELL JUST GO BARBECUEE TO THE PARK AND PLAY SOME SOCCER!!ILL BET YA I CAN ATRACT MORE PPL THAN YOUR SHOW!!IS YOUR CHOICE,,BE NICE OR,HAVE IT YOUR WAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

MAYBE I SHOUL CHARGE SOME VIDEO TAPE PRODUCERS,,THAT WILL GIVE MORE MONEY FOR THE HOPP!! :roflmao:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

OH SHIT I THINK KILLA GOT EL CHINGON MAD :twak:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE BIG CHEESE_@Feb 1 2007, 11:36 AM~7148387
> *CHRONICLE SNEEK PEAK YEAH YOU JUST TAPE WHAT YOU WANT, NOT WHAT THE PEOPLE WANT WHY DONT YOU EVER PUT DOWN THE PART WHEN BIG KILLA IMPALA GOT STUCK AT THE ALBANY SHOW AND AT THE BLUE LAKE SHOW YOU SHOULD TAPE IT ALL GOOD OR BAD DONT JUST GET STUCK ON BIG KILLA, OR CHANGE YOUR NAME DONT CALL YOURSELF RIDER CHRONICLE, CALL YOURSELF BIG TIME CHRONCLE THATS WHY YOU,LL NEVER BE A TRUUCHA YOU,LL JUST BE A KNOCK OFF THATS WHY TRUUCHA PUTS IT ALL ON TAPE HE KEEPS IT REAL.OH TAKE IT LIKE A MAN
> *



THATS WHY ITS A "SNEEK PEEK" HATER. IT WILL ALL BE ON TAPE. EXCEPT U WHOEVER U ARE- TRUUCHA? IM A LOWRIDER I DO THE VIDEOS FOR THE SPORT AS FOR BILLY IVE KNOWN HIM SINCE WAS IN DIAPERS. WHO ARE YOU? WHAT YOU EVER DO? IF IT WAS BIG TIME CHRONICLES WHY DID I SHOW THEM LOSING TO TODD? YOUR SILLY


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 1 2007, 12:38 PM~7148920
> *MAYBE I SHOUL CHARGE SOME VIDEO TAPE PRODUCERS,,THAT WILL GIVE MORE MONEY FOR THE HOPP!! :roflmao:
> *



HEY CHEEZE
ASK SHUE, MANUEL, ROYAL IMAGE, INDIVIDUALS, JENDAS I ALWAYS DONATE TO THE SHOW BE IT CASH OR DVDS OR SHIRTS ASK SOMEONE WHO KNOWS


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Where's my shirt at ?


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

EVERYTIME BIG KILLA POST A COMMENT OR REPLY ON THIS SHIT THERE IS RIDER CHRONICALS ON HIS NUTS...... DADDY KILLA ANYTHING FOR YOU, THE REAL DVD PF THE NW IS.........


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

BY THE WAY THIS IS THE BIGGIE-CHEESE NOT THE BIG CHEESE SO DONT GET IT TWISTED. OH YEAH LICKS N TRICKS IS FARE WITH EVERONE. LIKE A TRUE DVD IS SUPPOSE TO BE.


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that guy said soccer who's bringing the orange cones and don't forget the capisun for after.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LET HIM MAKE MONEY OFF YAULL- HE BEEN IN THE GAME PROBABLY LONGER THAN U. POST SOMETHIN OF HAVE DONE SINCE U WALK THE WALK.... DONT WATCH MINE KEEP WATCHIN TATERS FIRST ONE AND SHOW ME SOMETHIN BETTER THAT U BUILT MINES THE CHROMED OUT MONTE..LUXURY SPORT..NO WIEGHT SINGLE GATE... AGAIN LOWRIDIN FIRST FOR ME. U CHILL OUT. IVE HAD CARS IN ALL THE DVDS TOO EXCEPT TRUUCHA.

WHAT HAVE U DONE LATELY? Billy who is this guy???


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Feb 1 2007, 06:26 PM~7152000
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: that guy said soccer who's bringing the orange cones and don't forget the capisun for after.
> *



:roflmao: call me! sucka :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 1 2007, 01:35 PM~7148887
> *OK LAST YEAR,MY REGAL GOT STUCK MMM!!LETS SEE,THIS YEAR REGAL IS IN HEAVEN,,GOT NEW CORS COMING,,BUT HEY!!WAIT!THIS YEAR,,LETS SEE WHAT I HAVE ON MY CRAZY MIND,,MAYBE I SHOELD FLIP MY CAR OVER,,ISNT THAT WHAT PPL WANTS TO SEE,,????OR MAYBE I SHOULD MAKE IT GO UP AND DOWN,STILL HITTING 95,,THE OTHER CHOICE,,MAYBE GET IT STUCK @ 120+INCHES!!WHAT PPL WANTS TO SEE IS WHAT I GIVE THEM!!NOT WHAT YOU WANT TO SEE BIG KILLA!!BUT HOLD ON,,IM GONNA MAKE YOUR DREAM COME TRUE,,MY CAR IS GONNA GO UP AND DOWN,,YOU CAN CALL IT JUNK AND ALL THAT,,BUT STILL IS THE PPL FAVORITE!!YOU SEE I NOW HAVE A FAN CLUB!!AND I ONLY ALLOW LOS MAS CABRONES TO JOIN IT!!I THINK I WILL HAVE BIG CHEESE JOIN THE PURO LOCOS HYDRO CREW,,WHAT A FUCKING BAD AZZ TEAM,,WE DONT HATE,,BUT WE DISLIKE ALL THESE SHIT TALKERS,,TRUUCHA OR NOT,,I HOP!!DO YOU THINK IT MAKES ANY DIFFERENCE IF I GO TO YOUR SHOW??MAYBE I WILL JUST CHILL IN THE PARK ,,AND HAVE ALL YOUR CROWD JOIN ME AND THE 'OTHERS',,I CAN ALWAYS HOP AT BURGER KING,,OR MAYBE AT THE SOCCER FIELD WHILE YOU THOW YOUR SHOW,,PEOPLE WANTS TO SEE US ,,NOT YOU,,SO FOR THE LAST TIME,,JUST KEEP IT KOOL,,AND BE NICE WITH ALL THE CAR CLUBS!UNLESS YOU GUARANTEE SAFETY FOR ALL THE KIDS GOING TO YOUR SHOW!WELL BE THERE,IF NOT  WELL JUST GO BARBECUEE TO THE PARK AND PLAY SOME SOCCER!!ILL BET YA I CAN ATRACT MORE PPL THAN YOUR SHOW!!IS YOUR CHOICE,,BE NICE OR,HAVE IT YOUR WAY!! :biggrin: [COLOR= green]
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: do what you want play whatever you want
its going down whether you show up or not.
FLIP A CAR OH OKAY. ILL FIND ME A PIECE OF SHIT AND FLIP IT.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

KILLA ARE YOU TRYING TO BOOTLEG CHINGONS IDEAS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 1 2007, 06:56 PM~7151653
> *BY THE WAY THIS IS THE BIGGIE-CHEESE NOT THE BIG CHEESE SO DONT GET IT TWISTED.  OH YEAH LICKS N TRICKS IS FARE WITH EVERONE. LIKE A TRUE DVD IS SUPPOSE TO BE.
> *



yo biggs whassup......


yeah i figured out who you are....

i aint stressin it,youre on rider chronicles too,and i seen you at portland,


go back to promotin and leave it neutral homie,

tim does good stuff too,but i aint stressin it,i work with rider thats why i promote him,he does what he does and so do i,

i take pics,work the booth and get them sales out there....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CAUSE LIL HOMIE PUTS IN WORK WHEN HE CAN HOW HE CAN. THATS LOWRIDING IN MY BOOK ANYWAY. AS FOR PUROS LOCOS IVE KNOWN SOME OF THEM CATS BACK WHEN I HAD THE SHOP BACK IN WHAT93-94 IM FROM YOUR TOWN ARE U?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BIG CHEESE BIGGIE CHEESE TATORTOTS- IM GETTIN HUNGRY


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

FOO DONT WORRY ABOUT WHO I AM AND WHERE IM FROM, JUST AS LONG AS I KNOW WHO YOU ARE AND WHERE YOU ARE FROM ITS ALL GOOD.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U SOUND PARANOID AS HELL BUT OK. WHEN YOU FEEL LIKE TAKING OFF YOU MASK LET US KNOW. U JUST CHEESE


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

JUST STICK TO WHAT YOU DO........WHICH IS FILM VIDEO LEAVE ALL THE LOWRIDING TO THE LOWRIDERS 'K' AND YOU JUST STAND ON THE SIDELINE AND FILM


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U MUST NOT OF SEEN MY BIG BODY LAST YEAR CHEESE MYSTERIO
ITS VIDEO TAPE NOT FILM YOU GOT A KING OF THE STREET CROWN?

IF NOT DONT TALK TO ME

SIDELINER HAHA


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 1 2007, 07:19 PM~7152739
> *BIG CHEESE BIGGIE CHEESE TATORTOTS- IM GETTIN HUNGRY
> *



FUCK MAN IT SOUNDS LIKE AT THE SONIC DRIVE IN ORDERING A BIG CHEESE BURGER WITH TATOR TOTS....
I LIKE ALL THIS NAMES THE PEPS CHOOSE AS THERE NICK NAME. 


YOU GUYS JUST CALL ME JOSE CUERVO OR MISTER PATRON WHAT DO YOU THINK IS BETTER FOR ME BIGGIE-CHEESE?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CUERVO DOG HAHAHA!! SOUNDS GOOD BOUT NOW!!!!


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 1 2007, 08:36 PM~7152978
> *CUERVO DOG HAHAHA!! SOUNDS GOOD BOUT NOW!!!!
> *



DUDE WHY U GOT TO GO FOR THE CHEAPEST SHIT... CUERVO... PENDEJO... U DID NOT JUST SAY THAT... FUCK MAN GET THE REAL SHIT... PATRON GOLD AÑEJADO... OR SOME FUCKEN BUCHANNA'S SPECIAL RESERVE... BUT THIS A FUCKEN THIS IS NOT A FUCKEN BAR WE R' TALKING ABOUT CARS.... PENDEJO...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THEN LET SEE YOURS SON YOUR NAME IS AS LAME AS YOUR CAR IF YOU HAD 1

*THE SHIT* WHERE U AT??


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 1 2007, 05:41 PM~7151464
> *EVERYTIME BIG KILLA POST A COMMENT OR REPLY ON THIS SHIT THERE IS RIDER CHRONICALS ON HIS NUTS...... DADDY KILLA ANYTHING FOR YOU, THE REAL DVD PF THE NW IS.........
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 1 2007, 08:41 PM~7153059
> *THEN LET SEE YOURS SON YOUR NAME IS AS LAME AS YOUR IF YOU HAD 1
> *



SHIT FOOL... U WANT ME TO UP AGAINST UR BIG BODY THAT GOT SERVE BY UCE ON BLUE LAKE...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YEP THIS WEEKEND U BE THERE?>


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

AT THIS POINT I WANT TO SEE ANYTHING BUT YOU MOUTH YOU STARTIN TO LOOK DUMB.


PUT U 2 TOGETHER AND YOU THE BIG CHEESY SHIT

U 2 R MY ONLY HATERS- ANYMORE STEP UP OR CALL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 1 2007, 08:48 PM~7153155
> *YEP THIS WEEKEND U BE THERE?>
> *



WHERE...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 1 2007, 08:06 PM~7152541
> *KILLA ARE YOU TRYING TO BOOTLEG CHINGONS IDEAS
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: NOT HIS IDEA CARS HAVE BEEN FLIPPED PLENTY OF TIMES
ACTUALLY I GOT TIGHT SHIT THAT PEOPLE CALL KEEPIN IT REAL
NO STUCK SHIT HERE,BUT YOU WANTED IT YOULL GET IT.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 1 2007, 07:50 PM~7153175
> *WHERE...
> *


GUESS YOUR HOUSE


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 1 2007, 08:50 PM~7153182
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: NOT HIS IDEA CARS HAVE BEEN FLIPPED PLENTY OF TIMES
> ACTUALLY I GOT TIGHT SHIT THAT PEOPLE CALL KEEPIN IT REAL
> NO STUCK SHIT HERE,BUT YOU WANTED IT YOULL GET IT.
> *




LOOK ABOUT THIS FUCKER KEEPING REAL... LET'S KEEP IT REAL... U HAD A MONTE CARLO SINGLE PUMP, V6 ENGINE, AND THE MAX THAT U CAN GET OUT OF IT WAS 48 INCHES, AND THAT WAS THE BEST U COULD DO... THAT'S KEEPING IT REAL.... 2 YEARS AGO AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW CHINGON'S CUSTOMS BUILT A REGAL, LOWRIDER RULES DOING 52 INCHES, NOW SEE WHO'S KEEPING IT REAL... I BET THAT IMPALA U HAVE U BOUGHT THAT LIKE THAT....


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 1 2007, 08:06 PM~7152546
> *yo biggs whassup......
> yeah i figured out who you are....
> 
> ...



WHY U ACTING UP THAT U KNOW ME.... WHEN U DON'T EVEN KNOW ME...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 1 2007, 07:56 PM~7153258
> *LOOK ABOUT THIS FUCKER KEEPING REAL... LET'S KEEP IT REAL... U HAD A MONTE CARLO SINGLE PUMP, V6 ENGINE, AND THE MAX THAT U CAN GET OUT OF IT WAS 48 INCHES, AND THAT WAS THE BEST U COULD DO... THAT'S KEEPING IT REAL.... 2 YEARS AGO AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW CHINGON'S CUSTOMS BUILT A REGAL, LOWRIDER RULES DOING 52 INCHES, NOW SEE WHO'S KEEPING IT REAL... I BET THAT IMPALA U HAVE U BOUGHT THAT LIKE THAT....
> *


WHERE WERE U? U FRIENDS WITH THE SHIT? PLEASE SAY YES


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

CHINGONS CUSTOMS RED 64 IMPALA

TO THATS A CLEAN CAR WHAT DO YOU THINK?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 1 2007, 08:40 PM~7153037
> *DUDE WHY U GOT TO GO FOR THE CHEAPEST SHIT... CUERVO... PENDEJO... U DID NOT JUST SAY THAT... FUCK MAN GET THE REAL SHIT... PATRON GOLD AÑEJADO... OR SOME FUCKEN BUCHANNA'S SPECIAL RESERVE... BUT THIS A FUCKEN THIS IS NOT A FUCKEN BAR WE R' TALKING ABOUT CARS.... PENDEJO...
> *


TALKED TO YOUR PREMO LATELY?????


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 1 2007, 08:58 PM~7153282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THE DIRT ON THE BOTTOM.
NICE PAINT JOB,NEED CHROME AND NOT STUCK AND HES IN THE GAME!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 1 2007, 07:58 PM~7153279
> *WHY U ACTING UP THAT U KNOW ME.... WHEN U DON'T EVEN KNOW ME...
> *



THOUGHT U WAS A BIG PLAYER WHY WOULDNT HE KNOW U


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 1 2007, 08:58 PM~7153284
> *TALKED TO YOUR PREMO LATELY?????
> *


LOOK AT THIS FUCKEN "PENDEJO" PREMO HE DIDN'T EVEN KNOW HOW TO SPELL P-R-I-M-O... PENDEJO.... DO U KNOW WHAT PENDEJO MEANS.... EXACTLY...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 1 2007, 09:01 PM~7153310
> *LOOK AT THIS FUCKEN "PENDEJO" PREMO HE DIDN'T EVEN KNOW HOW TO SPELL P-R-I-M-O... PENDEJO.... DO U KNOW WHAT PENDEJO MEANS.... EXACTLY...
> *


 :uh: :uh:  YEAH ITS YOUR MIDDLE NAME.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 1 2007, 08:00 PM~7153294
> *LOVE THE DIRT ON THE BOTTOM.
> NICE PAINT JOB,NEED CHROME AND NOT STUCK AND HES IN THE GAME!!!
> *



ITS IS OREGON, IT DOES RAIN HERE, AND HE DOES DRIVE HIS CAR, DO YOU DRIVE YOUR CAR?


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 1 2007, 09:00 PM~7153294
> *LOVE THE DIRT ON THE BOTTOM.
> NICE PAINT JOB,NEED CHROME AND NOT STUCK AND HES IN THE GAME!!!
> *


OHHH... LITTLE KILLA... WHY U ALWAYS GOT TO BE TALKING ABOUT CANDY PAINT, CHROME FRAME THAT SHIT IS NOT GONNA MAKE U HOPPED HIGHER....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I GOT 2 TAKE A BIG CHEESY PENDEJO SHIT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 1 2007, 09:03 PM~7153323
> *ITS IS OREGON, IT DOES RAIN HERE, AND HE DOES DRIVE HIS CAR, DO YOU DRIVE YOUR CAR?
> *


NEVER SEEN IT DRIVE??? YEAH I DRIVE IT WHEN I FEEL LIKE IT,BUT I CLEAN OF THE CANDY ON THE FLOORS SO ITS CLEEEEENNNN
DO YOU KNOW WHAT CLEEEEENNNNNN MEANS? NO


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 1 2007, 09:03 PM~7153316
> *:uh:  :uh:   YEAH ITS YOUR MIDDLE NAME.
> *



I GOT TO GIVE U PROPS... U GOT ME ON THAT ONE... "PENDEJO".... :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 1 2007, 08:04 PM~7153329
> *OHHH... LITTLE KILLA... WHY U ALWAYS GOT TO BE TALKING ABOUT CANDY PAINT, CHROME FRAME THAT SHIT IS NOT GONNA MAKE U HOPPED HIGHER....
> *


BUT HES KEEPIN IT LOWRIDER STYLE


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 1 2007, 09:04 PM~7153329
> *OHHH... LITTLE KILLA... WHY U ALWAYS GOT TO BE TALKING ABOUT CANDY PAINT, CHROME FRAME THAT SHIT IS NOT GONNA MAKE U HOPPED HIGHER....
> *


BECAUSE YOU CANT HAVE IT OR YOU WOULD SOUNDS LIKE A POOR EXCUSE TO ME.


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 1 2007, 09:05 PM~7153340
> *I GOT 2 TAKE A BIG CHEESY PENDEJO SHIT
> *



NO WONDER NO ONE BUY UR FUCKEN BOOTLEG VIDEOS... UR FUCKEN BOOTLEGING MY WORDS RITE NOW....


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 1 2007, 09:05 PM~7153340
> *I GOT 2 TAKE A BIG CHEESY PENDEJO SHIT
> *


NO WONDER NO ONE BUYS UR FUCKEN BOOTLEG VIDEOS... UR BOOTLEGING MY WORDS RITE NOW... "PENDEJO"...


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 1 2007, 08:06 PM~7153351
> *NEVER SEEN IT DRIVE??? YEAH I DRIVE IT WHEN I FEEL LIKE IT,BUT I CLEAN OF THE CANDY ON THE FLOORS SO ITS CLEEEEENNNN
> DO YOU KNOW WHAT CLEEEEENNNNNN MEANS? NO
> *


YEAH AI KNOW WHAT CLEAAAAAAAAAAAAAN IS I DID GO TO SCHOOL.


DO YOU KNOW HOW TO SPELL CLE...............................N WHAT LETTER IS MISSING. YOU KNOW YOU DONT DRIVE YOUR CAR, HE DRIVES HIS CAR THATS WHY THERE IS DIRT UNDER IT


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THOUGHT U WAS TALKIN CARS .......WELL?????????? IDIOT
DO YOU EVEN KNOW THE MEANING OF BOOTLEGGING? WTF


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CHEESEDIP BE READY 4 SATURDAY


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

503 319 3236?????????


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

503 319 3236?????????


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

1" UPPER TRAILING ARM BLVD RULES SHOCKS YEAH THE MC GOT 48 AND?
YOU GUYS CANT BUILD CARS LAYIN AND PLAYIN WITH SHOCKS
THATS WHY YOU NEVER BEAT IT OR PULLED UP TO IT
AND YOU INVITED ME TO YOUR SHOW CAUSE IM WHO THEY COME TO SEE.

I EVEN HAD TO BRING MY SHOP HOP STICK. SO THAT SHOWS YOU I RESPECTED YOU CATS AND YA'LL WANNA ARGUE AND BICKER COOL WE CAN DO THAT.
IF YOU COOL IM COOL BUT IM NOT TAKING NO SHIT.(AND THIS IS CARS)
BILLY IS COOL MANUEL IS COOL BUT EVERYONE ELSE HAS ALOT TO SAY AND THEY ARENT EVEN BUILDING THE SHIT C'MON
I GIVE RESPECT WHEN ITS DUE AND YOU ALL KNOW THAT.
NO MORE ARGUE FROM ME I BRING THE CARS TO TALK!!!!!! SEE YOU WHEN I SEE YOU. I HAVE A COUPLE TRICKS UP MY SLEEVE,TOO AND MORE THAN 1 CAR.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

REAL TALK!!!!
HOPE TO SEE YOU AT OUR SHOW. WE CAN HAVE A HOP BATTLE.
BUT IT IS YOUR CHOICE.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 1 2007, 08:18 PM~7153446
> *1" UPPER TRAILING ARM BLVD RULES SHOCKS YEAH THE MC GOT 48 AND?
> YOU GUYS CANT BUILD CARS LAYIN AND PLAYIN WITH SHOCKS
> THATS WHY YOU NEVER BEAT IT OR PULLED UP TO IT
> ...


THATS SOUNDS GOOD TO ME LETS LET OUR CARS DO THE TALKING, YOU STAY COOL WE'LL STAY COOL. I GUESS WILL SEE WHO HAS THE HIGHEST HOPPER NOT STUCK. BY THE WAY BLVD RULES DONT MATTER WHAT MATTERS IS LRM RULES AND THATS WHAT WE GO BY.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 1 2007, 09:15 PM~7153444
> *503 319 3236?????????
> *



SHIT LET ME PUT THIS ON SPEED DIAL...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

call me now


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 1 2007, 09:25 PM~7153526
> *call me now
> *



WHAT THE FUCK DO U WANT A DATE... I DON'T ROLL LIKE THAT....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

save this one 1 800 get a car


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

your showing u as pussy so yeah im lookin for a date call it


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 1 2007, 09:28 PM~7153550
> *save this one 1 800 get a car
> *



"PENDEJO" SAVE THIS ONE 1-800- FUCK-OFF... AND IT'S A REAL NUMBER NOT BOOTLEG...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

its right here -moms wont let u use the phone past 8 on a school night?


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 1 2007, 09:29 PM~7153569
> *your showing u as pussy so yeah im lookin for a date call it
> *



U CAN EVEN AFFORD ME FUCKER... YEAH WHEN UR GAY..... FUCKEN MOLESTER...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

your the dumb one u aint got shit why would i bootleg my own footage??
try 1800 2 scared


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

all you done is run me down you could at least call. what were u sayin about your car son? SCREEN NAMES ARE FOR PUSSIES


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 1 2007, 09:25 PM~7153520
> *THATS SOUNDS GOOD TO ME LETS LET OUR CARS DO THE TALKING, YOU STAY COOL WE'LL STAY COOL. I GUESS WILL SEE WHO HAS THE HIGHEST HOPPER NOT STUCK. BY THE WAY BLVD RULES DONT MATTER WHAT MATTERS IS LRM RULES AND THATS WHAT WE GO BY.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


LRM IS 1 TIME A YEAR BLVD IS LIKE3.
WE WILL SE WHO GETS HIGHER NOT STUCK........AND STUCK,IM A PLAYER IN THIS I WILL BRING A FEW CARS, OF MY OWN AND MY PIECE OF SHIT HOPPER
YOULL REALLY WANNA SEE THE PIECE OF SHIT IT GETS REAL HIGH!!!!
ALOT MORE THAN MY 64


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 1 2007, 09:32 PM~7153604
> *your the dumb one u aint got shit why would i bootleg my own footage??
> try 1800 2 scared
> *



DUDE... NO DISRESPECT BUT UR VIDEO FOOTAGE WHEN I SAW IT LOOK BOOTLEG... AND I GOT THE DVD FROM U AT UR BOOTH... SORRY BRAH... U GOT TO COME UP WITH A HD-DVD OR BLUE RAY DISK.... AND ABOUT MY CAR... I WILL LET U PUT IT ON UR NEXT DVD COVER...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ITS COOL GOT TO MANY OTHER CARS WANTING THE COVER.
UNLESS -MAKIN IT THIS WEEK HOW BOUT SATURDAY YOUR PLACE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U GOT MY DIGITS THIS AINT GOING NOWHERE


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 1 2007, 09:38 PM~7153675
> *ITS COOL GOT TO MANY OTHER CARS WANTING THE COVER.
> UNLESS -MAKIN IT THIS WEEK HOW BOUT SATURDAY YOUR PLACE
> *



I GUESS IT'S A DATE... SHOULD I BRING MY FRIEND TIM TO RECORD HOW UR GONNA GET SERVED...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 1 2007, 09:42 PM~7153710
> *I GUESS IT'S A DATE... SHOULD I BRING MY FRIEND TIM TO RECORD HOW UR GONNA GET SERVED...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U GOT A BAD TASTE IN FRIENDS

SO SATURDAY ITS ON BIGGIES HOPPING.

LET TIM TAPE YOUR SHIT. IM NOT


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 1 2007, 08:15 PM~7153444
> *503 319 3236?????????
> *


anybody need there nutts licked call. :0


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

look killa first you say your cool, then you start talking shit again....wtf get your act strait. no more shit talking from us...........and just think what you want you want to think. you want to be #1 well earn it. dont just talk alot of bs...... yeah we might be there in may. just to let you know our cars are not p.o.s like you think you they are! when i saw your impala it looked like a p.o.s from the inside and did it have all the moldings? no, so i guess your impala is also a p.o.s our cars may not have cansy or chrome but all the parts are there like they are suppose to be.......................................... we'll see you in may in our so called p.o.s cars :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I DO WHATS YOUR NUMBER? OH YEAH YOUR A PIECE OF SHIT THATS RIGHT MR FUCKING HENKY


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 1 2007, 09:46 PM~7153750
> *look killa first you say your cool, then you start talking shit again....wtf get your act strait. no more shit talking from us...........and just think what you want you want to think. you want to be #1 well earn it. dont just talk alot of bs...... yeah we might be there in may. just to let you know our cars are not p.o.s like you think you they are! when i saw your impala it looked like a p.o.s from the inside and did it have all the moldings? no,  so i guess your impala is also a p.o.s our cars may not have cansy or chrome but all the parts are there like they are suppose to be.......................................... we'll see you in may in our so called p.o.s cars :thumbsup:
> *


I HAVE A PIECE OF SHIT HOPPER IS WHAT I SAID
NO CHROME NO PAINT JUST STRICKTLY HOPPER YOULL SEE IT.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CHEESE TELL US A TIME YOU GUNNA HOP ON SATURDAY MAKE SURE YOU BRING THE SHIT


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 1 2007, 09:46 PM~7153751
> *I DO WHATS YOUR NUMBER? OH YEAH YOUR A PIECE OF SHIT THATS RIGHT MR FUCKING HENKY
> *



SATURDAY 9:00 O' CLOCK, DELTA PARK U FUCKEN PISS ME OFF... U BETTER BE THERE... AND BRING UR BITCH ASS CAMARA TOO...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 1 2007, 09:51 PM~7153820
> *SATURDAY 9:00 O' CLOCK, DELTA PARK U FUCKEN PISS ME OFF... U BETTER BE THERE... AND BRING UR BITCH ASS CAMARA TOO...
> *


AM OR PM BETTER YET LETS MAKE IT 4:00PM SATURDAY,AT DELTA PARK.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CAMARO?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 1 2007, 08:53 PM~7153831
> *AM OR PM BETTER YET LETS MAKE IT 4:00PM SATURDAY,AT DELTA PARK.
> *



ILL HAVE MY CAMERAS U HAVE YOUR CAR CHEESIE - LOCK IT IN


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CHEESE DONT SHOW HE LOSES


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

BIG TIME SAYS THESE ARE PURO LOCOS P.O.S CARS


WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 1 2007, 09:55 PM~7153851
> *ILL HAVE MY CAMERAS              U HAVE YOUR CAR CHEESIE - LOCK IT IN
> *


MY SHIT IS READY YOU SEEN IT WTF OH CHEESE I THOUGHT ME. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I LIKE THEM NEVER SAID I DIDNT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 1 2007, 09:57 PM~7153865
> *CHEESE DONT SHOW HE LOSES
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THIS IS THE TIME CHEESE AND SHIT DISAPPEAR.


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 1 2007, 09:57 PM~7153869
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THESE ARE REALLY NICE CARS... THEY DON'T LOOK LIKE P.O.S. TO ME... BUT MINE STILL BETTER... "PENDEJOS" AND IM GONNA TRADEMARK THIS FUCKEN WORD... "PENDEJO" .... SO DON'T BOOTLEG MY SHIT CULEROS....


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

WHAT ABOUT THE HOP SATURDAY AT 4:00PM AT DELTA PARK?
I WILL BE THERE WITH A HOPPER.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NEWBIE WITH BIG MOUTH TRADE MARK THAT C U SATURDAY CHEESE 4PM WE WAS COMIN TO YOUR TOWN BUT COME ON OVER


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

so portland going to be the spot this weekend... :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

503 BABY NO PHONE RINGING FOR THE ON LOOKERS :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 1 2007, 10:04 PM~7153929
> *WHAT ABOUT THE HOP SATURDAY AT 4:00PM AT DELTA PARK?
> I WILL BE THERE WITH A HOPPER.
> *



WE DON'T WANT CHEERLEADERS... JUST CHRONICLES AND ME...


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

LIKE AT SAID... JUST CHRONICLES AND ME...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

OUCH


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CALLIN MY HOMIE KILLA A CHEERLEADER NOW SON- BAD MOVE


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

this not going to be good..


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 1 2007, 10:08 PM~7153965
> *WE DON'T WANT CHEERLEADERS... JUST CHRONICLES AND ME...
> *


NOO, NO NO THE HOP IS AGAINST ME NOT CHRONICLES HES JUST DOCUMENTING HOW REAL RIDERS DO IT.
IF YOU DONT WANT CHEERLEADERS DONT BRING NONE.
LIKE I SAID I WILL BE THERE AT 4:00 DONT BE TOO LATE


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

AND A LITTLE WAGER LETS SEE HOW BIGGIE YOUR CHEESE IS.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ILL BRING MY DOUGH :biggrin: HE DONT SHOW HE LOSES


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

AND THEN THERES KILLA PUTTING HIS NOSE WHERE IT DONT BELONG..........FUCK I CALLED HIM A CHEERLEADER SO WHAT. BAD MOVE, WHY AM I GOING TO GET SERVED BY LITTLE KILLER. AND HIS CHEERLEADER CHRONICALS, NOW THIS SHIT GOT PERSONAL.....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

"CHRONICLES HES JUST DOCUMENTING HOW REAL RIDERS DO IT."


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 1 2007, 10:18 PM~7154056
> *AND THEN THERES KILLA PUTTING HIS NOSE WHERE IT DONT BELONG..........FUCK I CALLED HIM A CHEERLEADER SO WHAT. BAD MOVE, WHY AM I GOING TO GET SERVED BY LITTLE KILLER. AND  HIS CHEERLEADER CHRONICALS,  NOW THIS SHIT GOT PERSONAL.....
> *


 :angry: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U BROUGHT IT ALL UPON YOURSELF NEWBIE


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

damn homies, you folks are all nuts :roflmao: nah but for serious, those hoppers from the locos look good to me :thumbsup: but big cheese cmon now you how come you came out of nowhere and sayin you got cleaner hoppers than everybody and hittin higher too? :dunno:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ITS CHRONICLES NOT CALS PENDAYHOE


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Feb 1 2007, 10:20 PM~7154078
> *damn homies, you folks are all nuts :roflmao: nah but for serious, those hoppers from the locos look good to me :thumbsup: but big cheese cmon now you how come you came out of nowhere and sayin you got cleaner hoppers than everybody and hittin higher too? :dunno:
> *


with no pics, everybody else knows what peeps have, he hasnt shown us shit to back up any of it.. lets see what u rollin..


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (*1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users*)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Feb 1 2007, 09:22 PM~7154092
> *with no pics, everybody else knows what peeps have, he hasnt shown us shit to back up any of it.. lets see what u rollin..
> *


that's what im sayin, i mean i honestly get confused as shit as far as all the hoppin beef goes, but it definetly doesnt make sense to call people out and what not when there's no real secrets here and he wont show what he's got :dunno:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Feb 1 2007, 09:22 PM~7154092
> *with no pics, everybody else knows what peeps have, he hasnt shown us shit to back up any of it.. lets see what u rollin..
> *


THANK YOU FINALLY SOME WITH SENSE WHATUP BIG DOG


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

LOOK AT MY PERSONAL PHOTO MY 64 LAST YEAR PUTTIN IN WORK.


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Feb 1 2007, 10:20 PM~7154078
> *damn homies, you folks are all nuts :roflmao: nah but for serious, those hoppers from the locos look good to me :thumbsup: but big cheese cmon now you how come you came out of nowhere and sayin you got cleaner hoppers than everybody and hittin higher too? :dunno:
> *



FUCK I CAN BUY A CAR JUST LIKE BIG TYMERS DID.... FUCKERS I MAKE IT RAIN....


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

sup ryan :wave:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Feb 1 2007, 09:24 PM~7154107
> *that's what im sayin, i mean i honestly get confused as shit as far as all the hoppin beef goes, but it definetly doesnt make sense to call people out and what not when there's no real secrets here and he wont show what he's got :dunno:
> *



GETTEM OFF MY NUTZ


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 1 2007, 09:25 PM~7154117
> *FUCK I CAN BUY A CAR JUST LIKE BIG TYMERS DID.... FUCKERS I MAKE IT RAIN....
> *


oh...well could you make it stay sunny like how it has been up here? im tired of the cold/wet weather gracias :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Feb 1 2007, 10:26 PM~7154127
> *oh...well could you make it stay sunny like how it has been up here?  im tired of the cold/wet weather gracias :biggrin:
> *



I'M THE FUCKEN WEATHERMAN.... "PENDEJO"......


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 1 2007, 10:25 PM~7154117
> *FUCK I CAN BUY A CAR JUST LIKE BIG TYMERS DID.... FUCKERS I MAKE IT RAIN....
> *


we all from the nw we dance in the rain man.. :uh: like the mailman we serve them rain sleet snow, sun it dont matter.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 1 2007, 10:25 PM~7154117
> *FUCK I CAN BUY A CAR JUST LIKE BIG TYMERS DID.... FUCKERS I MAKE IT RAIN....
> *


YOUR OUUTA YOUR FUCKING MIND THE 64 WAS BUILT AT BIGTIME IN PORTLAND JUST LIKE EVERY OTHER CAR YOUVE SEEN US IN.
WE HAVE NEVER BOUGHT NOONES CAR, IM NOT LIKE YOU.

NAME THE CAR SMART ASS
MUTIPLE PEOPLE OTHER THAN ON HERE IN THE GAME SEEN IT GETTING DONE THERE FRAME OFF. JUST LIKE ITS GETTING FLIPPED AGAIN.

YOU MAKE IT RAIN HUH OK


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 1 2007, 09:27 PM~7154136
> *I'M THE FUCKEN WEATHERMAN.... "PENDEJO"......
> *


orale pues, im cold homey, make that shit stop. Mahaloz :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 1 2007, 10:29 PM~7154148
> *YOUR OUUTA YOUR FUCKING MIND THE 64 WAS BUILT AT BIGTIME IN PORTLAND JUST LIKE EVERY OTHER CAR YOUVE SEEN US IN.
> WE HAVE NEVER BOUGHT NOONES CAR, IM NOT LIKE YOU.
> 
> ...


JUST BE THERE READY TO HOP SATURDAY,I DONT CARE IF IT RAINS
IF IT RAINS ILL MAKE IT POUR!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

oldskool come and kick it for the day!!!!


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

sounds like oregon's gonna be poppin off this summer :biggrin: well i guess spring too :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 1 2007, 10:36 PM~7154209
> *oldskool come and kick it for the day!!!!
> *


im comin down to the 503 soon homie..


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

so wasup ryan is this shit going down saturday or what? im trying to see if that fool cheese can step up


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

delta park 4 pm is there going to be soccer?


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Feb 1 2007, 09:45 PM~7154282
> *delta park 4 pm is there going to be soccer?
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

will c lil homie!!! still got the b body??


ill bring the mini van full of caprisuns :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Feb 1 2007, 10:45 PM~7154282
> *delta park 4 pm is there going to be soccer?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 1 2007, 09:45 PM~7154288
> *will c lil homie!!! still got the b body??
> ill bring the mini van full of caprisuns :biggrin:
> *


man i sold that shit, i got a fucking 70 impala now im trying to get rid of


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 1 2007, 08:58 PM~7153279
> *WHY U ACTING UP THAT U KNOW ME.... WHEN U DON'T EVEN KNOW ME...
> *


I AINT DUMB HOMIE,


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

sat at 4


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 1 2007, 11:19 PM~7154558
> *sat at 4
> *


huh?


:biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 1 2007, 10:19 PM~7154558
> *sat at 4
> *


 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SATURDAY @ 4PM DELTA


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 2 2007, 08:20 AM~7156020
> *SATURDAY @ 4PM DELTA
> *


<<<<WORKIN


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

hope for no rain


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 2 2007, 02:01 PM~7158388
> *hope for no rain
> *


no shit....


as long as i aint gotta walk to work i should be ok.... :biggrin:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

is somebody bringing sticks or just doing it street style


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Tall cans of beer :thumbsup:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

IT LOOKS THIS TOPIC GOT HOT!!IT SHOULD BE THE BATTLE OF THE CHESSES AND CHRONICLES,,WHATS UP HOMIES,,NEED TO KOOL DOWN YOU HAVE BEEN BAD BOYS,,IM GONNA HAVE TO SPANK YOU BOTH!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

YO KILLA,,LETS JUST KEEP IT LOW!!WE SHOULD BE READY FOR EACH OTHER FOR YOUR SHOW,,LETS STOP THE BS TALKING,,WHAT IF THE MAJESTICS DESIDE TO SHOW UP,,THERES NO NEED FOR EVERY ONE TO GO AGAINST YA,AS YOU SAID BEFORE,,IS JUST LIKE A BASKETBALL GAME,,YOU KNOW IM JUST MESSING WITH YA,,I WILL COME TO YOUR SHOW,,LETS MAKE YOUR SHOW ONE OF A KIND,,IM TELLING YOU PPL WANTS TO SEE HARD CORE ACTION,,AND THATS WHY WE ARE MAKING THE HILLSBORO SUPER HOP EVENT,,BECAUSE PPL LIKES IT,,IS ABOUT THE PPL,,IF YOU WIN,,THEN LET IT BE,,IF WE DO,,NO HARD FEELINGS,,YOU CAN BUILD CAR TO STICK THATS FINE WITH US,,BUT AS A HOMIE,,AN ADVISE,,STOP ALL THE SHIT TALKING AND LET THE GOOD TIMES ROLL,,WE NEED TO MAKE STATEMENTS SO THE LOWRIDE SCENE CAN BE AROUND FOR LONG TIME!!SO LETS THE CAR DO THE TALKING..AGREE???OR NOT. uffin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

BY THE WAY,,THERES TOO MUCH CHESSE AROUND HERE,,I THINK IM GONNA CALL MY SELF THE EXTRACHESSEBURGER!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 2 2007, 07:12 PM~7160552
> *YO KILLA,,LETS JUST KEEP IT LOW!!WE SHOULD BE READY FOR EACH OTHER FOR YOUR SHOW,,LETS STOP THE BS TALKING,,WHAT IF THE MAJESTICS DESIDE TO SHOW UP,,THERES NO NEED FOR EVERY ONE TO GO AGAINST YA,AS YOU SAID BEFORE,,IS JUST LIKE A BASKETBALL GAME,,YOU KNOW IM JUST MESSING WITH YA,,I WILL COME TO YOUR SHOW,,LETS MAKE YOUR SHOW ONE OF A KIND,,IM TELLING YOU PPL WANTS TO SEE HARD CORE ACTION,,AND THATS WHY WE ARE MAKING THE HILLSBORO SUPER HOP EVENT,,BECAUSE PPL LIKES IT,,IS ABOUT THE PPL,,IF YOU WIN,,THEN LET IT BE,,IF WE DO,,NO HARD FEELINGS,,YOU CAN BUILD CAR TO STICK THATS FINE WITH US,,BUT AS A HOMIE,,AN ADVISE,,STOP ALL THE SHIT TALKING AND LET THE GOOD TIMES ROLL,,WE NEED TO MAKE STATEMENTS SO THE LOWRIDE SCENE CAN BE AROUND FOR LONG TIME!!SO LETS THE CAR DO THE TALKING..AGREE???OR NOT. uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 2 2007, 08:12 PM~7160552
> *YO KILLA,,LETS JUST KEEP IT LOW!!WE SHOULD BE READY FOR EACH OTHER FOR YOUR SHOW,,LETS STOP THE BS TALKING,,WHAT IF THE MAJESTICS DESIDE TO SHOW UP,,THERES NO NEED FOR EVERY ONE TO GO AGAINST YA,AS YOU SAID BEFORE,,IS JUST LIKE A BASKETBALL GAME,,YOU KNOW IM JUST MESSING WITH YA,,I WILL COME TO YOUR SHOW,,LETS MAKE YOUR SHOW ONE OF A KIND,,IM TELLING YOU PPL WANTS TO SEE HARD CORE ACTION,,AND THATS WHY WE ARE MAKING THE HILLSBORO SUPER HOP EVENT,,BECAUSE PPL LIKES IT,,IS ABOUT THE PPL,,IF YOU WIN,,THEN LET IT BE,,IF WE DO,,NO HARD FEELINGS,,YOU CAN BUILD CAR TO STICK THATS FINE WITH US,,BUT AS A HOMIE,,AN ADVISE,,STOP ALL THE SHIT TALKING AND LET THE GOOD TIMES ROLL,,WE NEED TO MAKE STATEMENTS SO THE LOWRIDE SCENE CAN BE AROUND FOR LONG TIME!!SO LETS THE CAR DO THE TALKING..AGREE???OR NOT. uffin:
> *



THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT THE NORTHWEST GETTIN ALONG :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

BY THE WAY AS FAR AS PEOPLE ON LAYITLOW THAT ARE TRYING TO CAUSE PROBLEMS IN THE STREETS. THIS IS ABOUT LOWRIDING AND NOT VIOLENCE. SO CALL IT WHAT YOU WANNA CALL IT BUT IM LOWRIDING SO DO WHAT YOU WANNA DO BUT DONT FUCK IT UP FOR US TRU RIDERS.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.malibumagic_@Feb 3 2007, 01:49 AM~7163317
> *ARE YOU EVEN IN THERE CLUB, AND YOUR CAR
> HOW LONG HAS THAT BEEN "COMING OUT"
> POSSABLY YOU CAN GET A RIDE WITH VENGENCE,
> ...


 :0


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.malibumagic_@Feb 2 2007, 11:49 PM~7163317
> *ARE YOU EVEN IN THERE CLUB, AND YOUR CAR
> HOW LONG HAS THAT BEEN "COMING OUT"
> POSSABLY YOU CAN GET A RIDE WITH VENGENCE,
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

shit face be there tomorrow-we cant wait to meet u.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.malibumagic_@Feb 2 2007, 10:59 PM~7163108
> *THIS IS THE SHOW TO LOOK FOWARD TOO, PUROLOCOS ALWAYS RIDE WITH CLASS
> BUT, BIGTIME BOYCOTT 5-27-07
> PASS IT ON !!
> *


WOW


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.malibumagic_@Feb 2 2007, 10:59 PM~7163108
> *THIS IS THE SHOW TO LOOK FOWARD TOO, PUROLOCOS ALWAYS RIDE WITH CLASS
> BUT, BIGTIME BOYCOTT 5-27-07
> PASS IT ON !!
> *


damn homey, these guys are talkin about makin everything cool and just good competition and you're talkin about just saying forget the whole show? cmon now :nono:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.malibumagic_@Feb 2 2007, 11:59 PM~7163108
> *THIS IS THE SHOW TO LOOK FOWARD TOO, PUROLOCOS ALWAYS RIDE WITH CLASS
> BUT, BIGTIME BOYCOTT 5-27-07
> PASS IT ON !!
> *


PURO LOCOS AND INDIVIDUALS CC ARE ALL COOL
IT JUST A GOOD FRIENDLY RIVALRY!!


500.00 TO WHOEVER FINDS OUT WHO IS MR MALIBU MAGIC,CASH NO QUESTIONS.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.malibumagic_@Feb 2 2007, 11:49 PM~7163317
> *ARE YOU EVEN IN THERE CLUB, AND YOUR CAR
> HOW LONG HAS THAT BEEN "COMING OUT"
> POSSABLY YOU CAN GET A RIDE WITH VENGENCE,
> ...



CHECK YOUSELF ON THAT ONE NEWBIE


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2007, 10:04 AM~7164446
> *PURO LOCOS AND INDIVIDUALS CC ARE ALL COOL
> IT JUST A GOOD FRIENDLY RIVALRY!!
> 500.00 TO WHOEVER FINDS OUT WHO IS MR MALIBU MAGIC,CASH NO QUESTIONS.
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DONT BAN PUROS SHOW TOO!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2007, 10:04 AM~7164446
> *PURO LOCOS AND INDIVIDUALS CC ARE ALL COOL
> IT JUST A GOOD FRIENDLY RIVALRY!!
> 500.00 TO WHOEVER FINDS OUT WHO IS MR MALIBU MAGIC,CASH NO QUESTIONS.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.malibumagic_@Feb 3 2007, 12:49 AM~7163317
> *ARE YOU EVEN IN THERE CLUB, AND YOUR CAR
> HOW LONG HAS THAT BEEN "COMING OUT"
> POSSABLY YOU CAN GET A RIDE WITH VENGENCE,
> ...


whoa whoa whoa......


whoever you are if ya know me ya betta make sure you tellin me who you are before you let my name roll out ya mouth...
thats a capital :nono: 

now i can say this the homie will have his cutty out prolly shortly before my olds is,if not sooner..

we all riders up in here,even ask killa im a rider like the rest of us...
we just makin some FRIENDLY RIVALRY plain and simple...

so like i said whoever you are you might wanna make yourself known there.......


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2007, 10:04 AM~7164446
> *PURO LOCOS AND INDIVIDUALS CC ARE ALL COOL
> IT JUST A GOOD FRIENDLY RIVALRY!!
> 500.00 TO WHOEVER FINDS OUT WHO IS MR MALIBU MAGIC,CASH NO QUESTIONS.
> *


yo killa if i were to find out,ya would just have to put that money towards when i come to portland for one of the shows...

prolly the lrm show since by then ill be able to get away from work...in other words maybe a weekend off since i work 7 days a week..


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 1 2007, 10:32 PM~7154175
> *JUST BE THERE READY TO HOP SATURDAY,I DONT CARE IF IT RAINS
> IF IT RAINS ILL MAKE IT POUR!!!
> *



LIKE I SAID I MAKE IT RAIN PENDEJOS..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2007, 10:04 AM~7164446
> *PURO LOCOS AND INDIVIDUALS CC ARE ALL COOL
> IT JUST A GOOD FRIENDLY RIVALRY!!
> 500.00 TO WHOEVER FINDS OUT WHO IS MR MALIBU MAGIC,CASH NO QUESTIONS.
> *



IS THAT TRUE ? 
HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM LET DOUBLE THINK THAT AND LOOK AT THE PREVIOUS POST FROM KILLA


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

biggie you clown,

thanks for makin me laugh when its rainin outside......


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

IM THE FUCKIN WEATHER MAN..........WHAT YOU EXPECT PENDEJOS


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

i think theres somes guys expecting u to be at delta park at 4..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Feb 3 2007, 01:46 PM~7165591
> *i think theres somes guys expecting u to be at delta park at 4..
> *


me? no they all know i have to work till 8......


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 3 2007, 01:48 PM~7165604
> *me? no they all know i have to work till 8......
> *


 :uh: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Feb 3 2007, 01:49 PM~7165606
> *:uh:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


:twak: :biggrin: besides with how im feelin i cant really be out in the weather...... :angry:


----------



## BIGGIE-CHEESE (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 3 2007, 01:50 PM~7165618
> *:twak: :biggrin: besides with how im feelin i cant really be out in the weather...... :angry:
> *


STOP ACTING UP PENDEJO...NO JOKE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 3 2007, 01:55 PM~7165643
> *STOP ACTING UP PENDEJO...NO JOKE
> *


i aint actin up.

shit compared to how i normally am this is like im dead....

and i aint jokin either.....

trade me ill be in oregon and you can answer phones for a joke of a towin company and have this sinus infection thats killin me... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 3 2007, 12:44 PM~7165575
> *IM THE FUCKIN WEATHER MAN..........WHAT YOU EXPECT PENDEJOS
> *


EXPECT ON YOU BEING THERE-- WHY BILLY AND MANUEL NOT CLAIMING YOU??
SHOULD I BRING BOTH CAMERAS???

BRING THE SHIT, MRMALIBU AND ANY OF YOUR HATERCLUB.. 2.5 HOURS

PICS WILL BE POSTED TONIGHT ON WHO SHOWS AND WHO BLOWS :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 3 2007, 02:21 PM~7165782
> *EXPECT ON YOU BEING THERE-- WHY BILLY AND MANUEL NOT CLAIMING YOU??
> SHOULD I BRING BOTH CAMERAS???
> 
> ...


get em rider....

ya might want both cameras since i cant be there to get pics also...... :angry:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 3 2007, 02:21 PM~7165782
> *EXPECT ON YOU BEING THERE-- WHY BILLY AND MANUEL NOT CLAIMING YOU??
> SHOULD I BRING BOTH CAMERAS???
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: whos givin out the b.j's :cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BIGGY CHEEZE SET IT UP- U REALLY GONNA LOOK DUMB IF U DONT COME....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Feb 3 2007, 02:24 PM~7165807
> *:biggrin:  whos givin out the b.j's                                          :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## THEBIGSHITTYCHEESE (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 3 2007, 02:25 PM~7165816
> *BIGGY CHEEZE SET IT UP- U REALLY GONNA LOOK DUMB IF U DONT COME....
> *


THE LITTLE RUNNING BASTARD ALREADY DOES


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEBIGSHITTYCHEESE_@Feb 3 2007, 02:27 PM~7165828
> *THE LITTLE RUNNING BASTARD ALREADY DOES
> *


 :uh: i know he aint talkin bout me...... :uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DAMN LOT OF CHEESE COMIN IN. TILLAMOOK CHEESE FACTORY BACKED UP?? :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 3 2007, 02:29 PM~7165839
> *DAMN LOT OF CHEESE COMIN IN. TILLAMOOK CHEESE FACTORY BACKED UP?? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U WANT ME TO TAPE WHAT REALLY HAPPENS- THIS ONES GOING ON UTUBE HAHHAHAAAA


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 3 2007, 02:32 PM~7165860
> *U WANT ME TO TAPE WHAT REALLY HAPPENS- THIS ONES GOING ON UTUBE HAHHAHAAAA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 3 2007, 02:32 PM~7165860
> *U WANT ME TO TAPE WHAT REALLY HAPPENS- THIS ONES GOING ON UTUBE HAHHAHAAAA
> *


hell yeah...

you know with me on there too itll really get broadcast...... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IM TALKING BIGCHEESES DEBUT AT FOUR AT TODAY DELTA HE SET UP


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 3 2007, 12:33 PM~7165532
> *IS THAT TRUE ?
> HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM LET DOUBLE THINK THAT AND LOOK AT THE PREVIOUS POST FROM KILLA
> *



GETTIN YOUR SHIT CHARGED?


----------



## THEBIGSHITTYCHEESE (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 3 2007, 02:29 PM~7165839
> *DAMN LOT OF CHEESE COMIN IN. TILLAMOOK CHEESE FACTORY BACKED UP?? :biggrin:
> *


THATS MY ALL TIME FAVORITE I LIKE THE FACTORY TOUR THE OFFER


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

IF YOU FOOLS KEEP TALKIN CRAP ON MY TOPIC,,IM GONNA CHARGE $5.00 FOR EVERY TIME YOU REPLY,,IS ONLY FOR THE CAR SHOWS USE,,NOT TO HURN OTHER PPL FEELINGS :angry:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

good luck with the show, hate i cant be there , take pictures!! much love for tha NW from a fellow NW rider in H-town :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SORRY BILLY FOR "RAINING" ON YOUR PARADE BIG DOG- - ANYWAY CHEESE DIDNT SHOW UP. ANOTHER CHECK IN THE LOSS COLUMN

WHOEVER HE IS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sorry billy,but i had to say somethin....


hope to make it to the show.....


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> CHINGONS CUSTOMS AND THE PURO LOCOS HYDRO CREW BRING THE CRAZIEST HOP EVENT ON THE WESTSIDE OF TOWN,,$500 SINGLE/DOUBLE/RADICAL,THIS EVENT WILL FEATURE ALL CAR CLASSES,LOWRIDERS,BIKES,TRUCKS,DONKS,ANITHING WITH WHEELS,PLUS THE WET T-SHIRT CONTEST ,ALL VIDEO PRODUCERS WELLCOME BY REQUEST!LOOKING FOR MORE SPONSORS,LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED ,,DATE OF THE SHOW :JULY 29TH 07,,MORE INFO TO COME.THIS IS THE KING OF THE SWTCH EVENT!!CALLING ALL THE HEAVY HITTERS OUT THERE,,SHOW WHAT YOU GOT AND EARN SOME CAS$$ :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> THATS WHAT WE NEED BILLY KEEP DOING YOUR THING BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

REGUARDLESS OF ALL THIS JUNK TALK, BILLY AND MANUEL WE COOL-
CANT WHAT TO WHAT U VATO LOCOS R UP 2


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE-CHEESE_@Feb 1 2007, 05:41 PM~7151464
> *EVERYTIME BIG KILLA POST A COMMENT OR REPLY ON THIS SHIT THERE IS RIDER CHRONICALS ON HIS NUTS...... DADDY KILLA ANYTHING FOR YOU, THE REAL DVD PF THE NW IS.........
> 
> 
> ...












NO CHEEZZE


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

wow after all that i fell kinda dirty so what ever happened to the show billy i think you might have to start a new topic as it gets closer this one is about done.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

agreed


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

*CHINGONS CUSTOMS AND THE PURO LOCOS HYDRO CREW BRING THE CRAZIEST HOP EVENT ON THE WESTSIDE OF TOWN,,$500 SINGLE/DOUBLE/RADICAL,THIS EVENT WILL FEATURE ALL CAR CLASSES,LOWRIDERS,BIKES,TRUCKS,DONKS,ANITHING WITH WHEELS,PLUS THE WET T-SHIRT CONTEST ,ALL VIDEO PRODUCERS WELLCOME BY REQUEST!LOOKING FOR MORE SPONSORS,LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED ,,DATE OF THE SHOW :JULY 29TH 07,,MORE INFO TO COME.THIS IS THE KING OF THE SWTCH EVENT!!CALLING ALL THE HEAVY HITTERS OUT THERE,,SHOW WHAT YOU GOT AND EARN SOME CAS$$ *

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CAN NOT WAIT!!!!


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 5 2007, 01:20 PM~7180673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

I WILL SOON POST THE RULES(HOP) FOR THE SINGLE/DOUBLE/RADICAL,,NOT MUCH TO ASK,,JUST ABOUT THE SAME AS LOWRIDER AND/OR LOWCOS RULES,,REMEMBER AT OUT SHOW ,WE DOTN COMPETE FOR THE MONEY,,ONLY FOR EXIUBITION,,THAT DOESNT MEAN WE WONT DO ANY NOSE UP,,SO BRING SOME CAS$# AND HAVE FUN,,THIS IS A FRIENDLY EVENT,,SO ALL YOU GANG BANGER WATCH OUT,,PLENTY OF POLICE IN THE CITY OF HILLSBORO AND WASHINGTON COUNTY TO TAKE CARE OF YOU IF YOU THINK YOU WANNA START SOME SHIT!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THATS REEL RIDER TALK!!


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

is there any coupons to get in


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

PAY 5 I'LL LET YOU IN FOR FREE!NOT TO MENTION YOU MIGHT BE TAKING PICS WITH THE WASHINGTON COUNTY SHERIFF DEPT.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 6 2007, 12:55 PM~7190028
> *PAY 5 I'LL LET YOU IN FOR FREE!NOT TO MENTION YOU MIGHT BE TAKING PICS WITH THE WASHINGTON COUNTY SHERIFF DEPT.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

is there still going to be soccer?


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Feb 6 2007, 10:28 PM~7196337
> *is there still going to be soccer?
> *


:roflmao: this guy :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Feb 6 2007, 11:28 PM~7196337
> *is there still going to be soccer?
> *


i hope so i been practicing


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT 503 STYLE


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 7 2007, 07:51 AM~7197841
> *i hope so i been practicing
> *



woodside's on my team...
we gonna put him in front of the goal, so cant nobody score :biggrin: 
its just love cisco......  
check your in box.... i pm'ed ya


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

hahaha!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Since you dont like the blvd ent rules what the hop rules for your show??????


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

ATTENTION ALL HOPPERS!!!!!HERES SOME OF THE RULES>>>>

SINGLE PUMPS UP TO 10 BATTERIES,UP TO 2 PUMPS FOR THE REAR SUSPENTION,SINGLE SWTCH,OK IF HOP FROM DOOR.CAN EXTEND YOUR UPPER TRAILING ARMS UP TO 4 INCHES,LOWER UP TO 2 INCHES.SHOCKS,CHAINS OPTIONAL

DOUBLE PUMP,,UP TO 14 BATTERIES,4 PUMPS MAXIMUM,UPPER TRAILING ARMS UP TO 6 INCHES,LOWER 2 INCHES,

RADICAL,,UP TO 16 BATTERIES,NO STUCK,,IF STUCK,,WILL MAKE A DIFFERENT CATEGORY,,XTREME RADICAL FOR THOSE GETTING STUCK OR MORE THAN 2 SWITHCES,,UP TO 2 PUMPS REAR SUSPENTION FOR NON STUCK RADICAL HOPPERS,THOSE GETTING STUCK OR FLIP OVER CARS CAN MODIFY THE SUSPENTION AND CAN USE UP TO 2 SWTCHES AND 4 PUMPS FOR THE REAR SUSPENTION,,DOUBLES AND RADICAL CAN HAVE UP TO 2 PUMPS TO THE FRONT,THIS IS HOW THE PAYOUT WORKS,,MUST HAVE 3 CARS TO MAKE A CLASS,,IF ONLY TWO CARS THEY WILL NOSE UP,,BUT PAYOUT IS ONLY HALF !!CAR DANCERS WELCOME TOO ,,WILL MAKE A CLASS IF WE GET ENOUGH CARS,,ANYTHING YOU WISH OR THINK WE MIGHT CHANGE?? LET ME KNOW,,,I WILL DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT,,ENJOY A CRAZY PACEFULL HOP EVENT,,REMEMBER YOUR PIC WILL/COULD BE PUBLISHED ON STREETLOW MAGAZINE.TRUUCHA IS WELCOME TO SHOWW IF THEY OK WITH IT, :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

niice!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 9 2007, 06:44 PM~7221978
> *ATTENTION ALL HOPPERS!!!!!HERES SOME OF THE RULES>>>>
> 
> SINGLE PUMPS UP TO 10 BATTERIES,UP TO 2 PUMPS FOR THE REAR SUSPENTION,SINGLE SWTCH,OK IF HOP FROM DOOR.CAN EXTEND YOUR UPPER TRAILING ARMS UP TO 4 INCHES,LOWER UP TO 2 INCHES.SHOCKS,CHAINS OPTIONAL
> ...


How much weight u allowing people to run cause only cars i have ever seen sinlge pump that hit the bumper with that suspenions are weighted like a mother fucker???


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 9 2007, 07:51 PM~7222023
> *How much weight  u allowing people to run cause only cars i have ever seen sinlge pump that hit the bumper with that suspenions are weighted like a mother fucker???
> *


WE DONT HAVE A SCALE TO WEIGHT THE CARS,,SO SORRY ABOUT THAT,,IF YOU THINK PPL ADD WEIGHT,,THEN THATS THEYRE PROBLEM,,BECAUSE IF WE FOUND IT,,THEY WILL NOT HOP FOR THE MONEY,,JUST XIBITION,


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

BIG "T",I GUESS THE PPL SHOWING TO THE HOP, WILL BE OK WITH THE RULES,,ALWAYS A CHANCE TO CHANGE THEM IF THEY REQUEST IT,AS I SAID,,THIS IS AN INSANE HOP EVENT,,WHO EVER SHOWS UP IS MORE THAN WELCOME TO DO SO,,FOR THOSE NOT CONFORTABLE WITH THE RULES,,THEY CAN ALWAYS STAY HOME,,LET THE BIG DOGGS BE AT THIS EVENT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 9 2007, 07:00 PM~7222088
> *BIG "T",I GUESS THE PPL SHOWING TO THE HOP, WILL BE OK WITH THE RULES,,ALWAYS A CHANCE TO CHANGE THEM IF THEY REQUEST IT,AS I SAID,,THIS IS AN INSANE HOP EVENT,,WHO EVER SHOWS UP IS MORE THAN WELCOME TO DO SO,,FOR THOSE NOT CONFORTABLE WITH THE RULES,,THEY CAN ALWAYS STAY HOME,,LET THE BIG DOGGS BE AT THIS EVENT :biggrin:
> *


If they stay home im sure it wont be because they are not comfortable or not a big dogg its probably for the same reason that you guys dont go to the blvd show they wont want to change there car for your show and rules


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 9 2007, 08:02 PM~7222106
> *If they stay home im sure it wont be because they are not comfortable or not a big dogg its probably for the same reason that you guys dont go to the blvd show they wont want to change there car for your show and rules
> *


IS ALL GOOD,,IF THEY SUPPORT THE EVENT,,IF NOT,,NOT HARD FEELINGS,I GUESS LATELY PPL DONT FEEL LIKE SUPPORTING OTHER PPLS EVENT,,WE GO TO THE EVENT,,IF THEY DONT COME TO OURS,,MAYBE WE WONT GO NEXT TIME,,THATS HOW IT WORKS


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

what about single pump radical ?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 9 2007, 08:51 PM~7223059
> *what about single pump radical ?
> *


Chipper u get the job at BM yet??


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 9 2007, 09:51 PM~7223059
> *what about single pump radical ?
> *


single pump radical,,will compite against other single radicals,,unless you want to go against the double pump radicals ,,thats fine,,but remember theres have to be 3 to make a class,,if only 1 shows up,,we will still give cas$$ ,,but not full money!!,,hope to see ya there!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

EL CHINGON WHAT ABOUT DANCERS MY HOMIE FROM FRESNO WANTS BE OUT THERE HOLLA BACK @CHA BOY  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 10 2007, 03:21 PM~7226962
> *EL CHINGON WHAT ABOUT DANCERS MY HOMIE FROM FRESNO WANTS BE OUT THERE HOLLA BACK @CHA BOY   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IF WE GET 3 CARS TO MAKE A CLASS,,THEN THE PAYOUT WILL BE $500.00,,WE WILL STIIL GIVE $$$IF THE CLASS IS NOT COMPLETE 2 OR 1 CARS,,IF THATS OK WITH HEM,,THEN WELLCOME TO THE 503 AREA HYDRO ZONE!! :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

WE WILL BE THERE SOME OTHER CREWS FROM THE 559 WILL BE OUT THERE AS WELL  :twak:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SOME DANCERS- IM SURE WE COULD A COUPLE GUYS 2 PLAY WITH THERE RIDES JUST TO COMPLETE THE CLASSES!! yeah


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 10 2007, 03:48 PM~7227151
> *WE WILL BE THERE SOME OTHER CREWS FROM THE 559 WILL BE OUT THERE AS WELL    :twak:
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT,,WE NEED TO HAVE ALL THESE NORTHERN CALIFAS HYDRO PPL TO COME NORTH TO THE 503 AREA,,WE WILL TREATH YOU GOOD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 9 2007, 09:56 PM~7223109
> *Chipper u get the job at BM yet??
> *


Yes sir already got a full week in, and boy is it busy


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 10 2007, 10:58 PM~7230143
> *Yes sir already got a full week in, and boy is it busy
> *


Tight make sure i get my commison cut LOL congrats tell R to get my pics for me if he can


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT FOR BIG BILLY


----------



## THEBIGSHITTYCHEESE (Feb 3, 2007)

Lets
Eeveryone
Ad
Daytons

2 there rides


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*ttt *:biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

OK,,WHOS ALL GONNA COME TO HOP????IF WE GET MORE HOPPERS,,I WILL INCREASE THE PRICE,,PLUS THE KINGS CUP AND THE TITTLE FOR THE KING OF THE SWTCH,,ANYONE???


----------



## how_high? (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow!!! Dont you think your rules are a little Crazy? Who made them up? You should either go with Lowrider Rules or the Blvd rules. No one can get a single to work with those measurements and if you think you can bring me a car and show me and i will bring a drill to show you where the weight is :0 Come on man be more realistic player. Or can you not get a single pump to work with their rules or 8 batt? The double pump rules sound good they work for me. The rules should be what the competitors want and have their cars built to. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by how_high?_@Feb 15 2007, 07:18 PM~7272866
> *Wow!!! Dont you think your rules are a little Crazy?  Who made them up?  You should either go with Lowrider Rules or the Blvd rules.  No one can get a single to work with those measurements and if you think you can bring me a car and show me and i will bring a drill to show you where the weight is :0 Come on man be more realistic player.  Or can you not get a single pump to work with their rules or 8 batt?  The double pump rules sound good they work for me.  The rules should be what the competitors want and have their cars built to.  Just my 2 cents.
> *


bring the drill,,when i mention""up to 4 inches,,doesnt nesserarly have to be 4 inches,,that is the maximum extention you can go,,,,you can always have 1,,2,,3,, inches if you wish,,and who said a single pump cant hop with this extentions????maybe not for some,,and no we dont go by the blvd rules,,this are lowrider rules,,as i said before,,this is going to be an insane hop!!not just the ordinary one,im glad you bring this out,,if the ppl think the rules are extreme,,let me know,,i will change themm,,HOPP TO SEE YA ALL YOU CRAZY HEAD OUTHERE!! :biggrin: ,


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT FOR THE NW


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 18 2007, 08:34 PM~7294658
> *TTT FOR THE NW
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 65 rag


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ONE DAY I WILL HAVE ONE GOTTA BE AN SS THOUGH :biggrin:  *FOR THE HATERZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ*
ONLY SWITCH IM HITTIN IS TO FLIP THE TOP DOWN.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 18 2007, 08:40 PM~7294716
> *ONE DAY I WILL HAVE ONE GOTTA BE AN SS THOUGH :biggrin:   FOR THE HATERZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> ONLY SWITCH IM HITTIN IS TO FLIP THE TOP DOWN.
> *


I know thats your i been to your house


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HUHHH ITS FOR A FRIEND ...... WHO LIVES IN MY BASEMENT HAHA


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

DONT FORGET TO BRING YOUR GIRLFRIENDS FRIEND,,REMEMBER WE HAVE THE WET T SHIRT CONTEST,,SO GET ALL THE HONYES OUT THE HOUSE,,


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 20 2007, 07:44 PM~7312355
> *DONT FORGET TO BRING YOUR GIRLFRIENDS FRIEND,,REMEMBER WE HAVE THE WET T SHIRT CONTEST,,SO GET ALL THE HONYES OUT THE HOUSE,,
> *


 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 20 2007, 07:44 PM~7312355
> *DONT FORGET TO BRING YOUR GIRLFRIENDS FRIEND,,REMEMBER WE HAVE THE WET T SHIRT CONTEST,,SO GET ALL THE HONYES OUT THE HOUSE,,
> *




hahhaha yesss :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

HEY RIDER YOU SHOULD COME OUT TO VEGAS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THANKS FOR THE INVITE BRO- WOULD HAVE LOVED TO COME...

JUST STAY SOBER ENOUGH TO LISTEN TO WHAT KITA GOTS TO SAY.. HE IS A TRUE INSPIRATION.
GIVE KITA , TORO, BRO , SERJ MY BEST-
KEEP DOING IT RIGHT ON THE PERSONAL LEVEL TOO UCE.

RYAN


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 21 2007, 06:14 PM~7320197
> *THANKS FOR THE INVITE BRO- WOULD  HAVE LOVED TO COME...
> 
> JUST STAY SOBER ENOUGH TO LISTEN TO WHAT KITA GOTS TO SAY.. HE IS A TRUE INSPIRATION.
> ...


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAAAAN!


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 21 2007, 06:14 PM~7320197
> *THANKS FOR THE INVITE BRO- WOULD  HAVE LOVED TO COME...
> 
> JUST STAY SOBER ENOUGH TO LISTEN TO WHAT KITA GOTS TO SAY.. HE IS A TRUE INSPIRATION.
> ...


I LUV MY FAM AND MY FAM LUVS ME HOLLA WERE ALL FAMILY DOGG  :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

chingon got some crazy shit 4 this year.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 15 2007, 01:01 PM~7269425
> *OK,,WHOS ALL GONNA COME TO HOP????IF WE GET MORE HOPPERS,,I WILL INCREASE THE PRICE,,PLUS THE KINGS CUP AND THE TITTLE FOR THE KING OF THE SWTCH,,ANYONE???
> *


we will be there to support the event.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im wishin i could be there but i have to work....

best of luck to all the hoppers attending this event..


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*JULY 29TH 07 *TTT


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

WHATS UP NORTH WEST MUCH LUV CARNALES .
N.B RIDAZ M.C MAGIC IN ORANGE COVE MAY 5TH FREE CONCERT TO THE PUBLIC CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL CANT WAIT TO HEAD TO THA NORTH WEST NEITHER HOLLA BACK @CHA BOY


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

found this on page 4.....ttt


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

hope billy is put'in some work in. Any location yet?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Mar 8 2007, 09:54 AM~7436121
> *hope billy is put'in some work in. Any location yet?
> *


WE ARE STILL WORKING ON IT CISCO,,BUT WE HAVE 2 SITES ON OUR MINDS,,HILLSBORO STADIUM,, OR WASHINGTON COUNTY FAIR GROUNDS,, BY THE HILLSBORO AIRPORT,,DUE TO SECURITY REASONS,,WE NEED TO GET A BIGGER PLACE,,WE KNOW THIS YEAR IS GONNA BE UP THE HOOK,,WE EXPECT TO HAVE SOME DUDES FROM NORTHERN CALIFAS HEADING THIS WAY,,ALSO THE DATE MAY CHANGE TO JULY 22ND,,ONCE I GET THE PERMIT,,APROVAL CITY OF HILLSBORO I WILL START MAKING FLYERS,,SO I HOPE ALL OF YOU ARE READY FOR THIS,,CRAZY HOP EVENT AND CAR SHOW,,ALL VEHICLES WELCOME,,EVEN YOUR GRANDMAS T BUCKET,, :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

KEEP IT UP BIG BILLY


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

just tell the city it's for your church group


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

SENCE THERES AFEW OUTHERE THINKING THE RULES ARE WIKED,,I GUESS IM GOING TO CHANGE THEM,,HOW ABOUT ANYTHING GOES,,IF YOUR CAR IS A STREET HOPPER,,THEN DO AS MANY MODIFICATIONS AS YOU WISH,,BUT MUST BE A""STREET CAR",,NOW JUST BRING YOUR RIDE IT DOESNT MATTER HOW MANY INCHES IT HOPS,,REPLY TO THIS IF YOU LIKE THIS IDEA OR YOU HAVE OTHER IN MIND,,IM JUST TRYING TO BE FAIR WITH EVERYONE,,LET ME KNOW,,IS ALL GOOD IF WE DONT GET MANY FEED BACK OR MANY CARS TO COMPETE,,WE STILL BRINGING OUR 8 HOPPERS,,SO STILL IS GONNA BE A HELL OF A HOP,, :roflmao:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

SINGLE PUMP,MUST HOP A MINIMUM OF 25 INCHES OR BETTER
DOUBLE PUMP,MUST HOPP 35 OR BETTER
RADICAL,,THERES GOTTA BE 3 TO MAKE A CLASS,,NO STUCK,,IF STUCK,,WILL BE VALID THE LAST HOP BEFORE STUCK,
CAR DANCER,,MUST HOP,FRONT ,BACK,SIDE 2 SIDE,, :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 1 2007, 04:38 PM~7384114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT,, FOR A MINUTE I THOUGH THIS DUDE WAS MY TWIN BROTHER :uh:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

what is this the young hogg rules no cracker jackin and chipp'n no rules billy don't try and make every one happy. Your show your rules stick to your guns and work on getting that pay out money and they will come


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Mar 11 2007, 12:38 AM~7453632
> *what is this the young hogg rules no cracker jackin and chipp'n no rules billy don't try and make every one happy. Your show your rules stick to your guns and work on getting that pay out money and they will come
> *


kool sisco,,ok here it goes then

single pumpers= uper trailing arm,,3 inches mximum extention,10 batteries,,must all be conected,
double pump= upper arms,up to 5 inches max,14 batteries,no more than 2 pumps for the rear suspension,both single and double can extend bottom trailing arms up tp 2 inches,dont have to have shocks or chains,,can have them if you like,radicals,,no limit to extentions,,single or double to compete in the same category,no more than 16 batteries,single switch,if stuck,,will count the last highest hopp before getting stuck,all car can tires no larger than185/75/14,,no 15 inch wheel,,all hoppers must have wire wheels,bumper(front or back) a must,grill and ligths,
car dancers= no more than 4 pumps,must hop fron,back ans side to site,this is final so i hop to see you all there.must have at least 3 car to make a category


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 10 2007, 04:25 PM~7451838
> *SHIT,, FOR  A MINUTE I THOUGH THIS DUDE WAS MY TWIN BROTHER :uh:
> *


got me 4 a minute too!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

GETTING REALLY CLOSE TO THE DATE,,,WHO WILL TAKE THE KING OF THE SWTCH TITTLE??WILL THE TITTLE STAY IN OREGON,,OR IT WILL GO TO WASHINGTON? HOW BOUT NOTHERN CALIFAS?? STAY TUNED FOR THE NEXT EPISODE OF,,THE KING OF THE SWITCH! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FULLY TUNED!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 20 2007, 07:15 PM~7517672
> *GETTING REALLY CLOSE TO THE DATE,,,WHO WILL TAKE THE KING OF THE SWTCH TITTLE??WILL THE TITTLE STAY IN OREGON,,OR IT WILL GO TO WASHINGTON? HOW BOUT NOTHERN CALIFAS?? STAY TUNED FOR THE NEXT EPISODE OF,,THE KING OF THE SWITCH! :biggrin:
> *


HEE HEE HEE HEE KNOCK KNOCK :cheesy:   :wave:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

WE WILL ALSO HAVE THOSE CRAZY MOTORCYCLE RIDERS DOING STUNTS,ANY ONE HAVE ANY IDEAS,,BRING THEM ON,,WE'LL SEE WHAT CAN WE DO ABOUT,,OHHH I ALMOST FORGOT THE BRAKE DANCE CONTEST AND EATING CONTEST!!LOTS OF TACOS AND BURRITOS!! :roflmao:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

U GOT A FLYER YET :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CANT WHAT TO SEE THE EXTREME HOPPERS IN ACTION!!!!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 24 2007, 10:31 PM~7545922
> *CANT WHAT TO SEE THE EXTREME HOPPERS IN ACTION!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 
ME NEITHER :cheesy:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 20 2007, 07:15 PM~7517672
> *GETTING REALLY CLOSE TO THE DATE,,,WHO WILL TAKE THE KING OF THE SWTCH TITTLE??WILL THE TITTLE STAY IN OREGON,,OR IT WILL GO TO WASHINGTON? HOW BOUT NOTHERN CALIFAS?? STAY TUNED FOR THE NEXT EPISODE OF,,THE KING OF THE SWITCH! :biggrin:
> *


HMMMMMM CALI :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 25 2007, 12:10 AM~7546303
> *HMMMMMM CALI :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats a big NO NO


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 24 2007, 09:38 PM~7545655
> * U GOT A FLYER YET  :biggrin:
> *


SORRY JOKER THEY ARE STILL BEING MADE,,WE HAD TO DO SOME CHANGES DUE TO WHERE WOULD WE HAD TO DO THE SHOW,,WE HAD 2 LOCATIONS ON MIND,,BUT I GUESS WE WILL SIGN THE CONTRACT AT THE STADIUM AGAIN,,CLOSE TO THE FREEWAY AND LOTS OF SPACE,,I WILL POST THEM EARLY NEXT WEEK.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 25 2007, 12:10 AM~7546303
> *HMMMMMM CALI :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS ROGTH,,THIS IS AN EVENT FOR EVERYONE TO COME AND HOP!!NOW IS GOIND STATEWIDE!OREGON,VS WASHINGTON VS CALIFORNIA,,VS NEVADA,,WHO KNOWS WHO ELSE WILL COME AND HOP FOR THE KING TITTLE AND THE KINGS CUP,,PLUS THE CASh!!!!OF COURSE THE PPL IN OREGON WONT LET THE OTHER TAKE THE TITTLE TO A DIFERENT STATE,,SO BRING THE BEST OF THE HOPPERS OUTHERE!LET THE GAME BEGGIN!!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 25 2007, 09:51 AM~7547204
> *THATS ROGTH,,THIS IS AN EVENT FOR EVERYONE TO COME AND HOP!!NOW IS GOIND STATEWIDE!OREGON,VS WASHINGTON VS CALIFORNIA,,VS NEVADA,,WHO KNOWS WHO ELSE WILL COME AND HOP FOR THE KING TITTLE AND THE KINGS CUP,,PLUS THE CASh!!!!OF COURSE THE PPL IN OREGON WONT LET THE OTHER TAKE THE TITTLE TO A DIFERENT STATE,,SO BRING THE BEST OF THE HOPPERS OUTHERE!LET THE GAME BEGGIN!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

WELCOME TO CALI MY BROTHERS


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 26 2007, 01:58 AM~7551620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL BE THERE EVEN IF I HAVE TO PUSH MY CAR!! :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 27 2007, 10:08 PM~7566329
> *I WILL BE THERE EVEN IF I HAVE TO PUSH MY CAR!! :biggrin:
> *



damn homie youll be pushing for a long time :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

so whens this hop in june? or what


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 29 2007, 12:16 PM~7577773
> *so whens this hop in june? or what
> *


july 29th is confirmed i just got all the paper work done today,,the contract has being signed,,all i need is the logos of all the sponsors so i can printem on the flyers,so far i got TIRES LESCHWAB,HILLSBORO POLICE DEPT. RED BULL,CHINGONS CUSTOMS,AND STILL LOOKING FOR MORE..THIS IS GONNA BE A GOOD EVENT FOR THE NORTHWEST COMUNITY,,SO ALL OF THE HOPPERS IN CALIFAS ,VEGAS,ARIZONE,,GET YOUR BATTERIES JUCED UP,,AND COME FOR THE MONEY AND THE KINGS CUP AND CROWN,,ALL THE OREGON AND WASHINGTON HOPPER ALERT OF THIS HAPPENING11 :cheesy:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 29 2007, 09:59 PM~7581210
> *july 29th is confirmed i just got all the paper work done today,,the contract has being signed,,all i need is the logos of all the sponsors so i can printem on the flyers,so far i got TIRES LESCHWAB,HILLSBORO POLICE DEPT. RED BULL,CHINGONS CUSTOMS,AND STILL LOOKING FOR MORE..THIS IS GONNA BE A GOOD EVENT FOR THE NORTHWEST COMUNITY,,SO ALL OF THE HOPPERS IN CALIFAS ,VEGAS,ARIZONE,,GET YOUR BATTERIES JUCED UP,,AND COME FOR THE MONEY AND THE KINGS CUP AND CROWN,,ALL THE OREGON AND WASHINGTON HOPPER ALERT OF THIS HAPPENING11 :cheesy:
> *



WE WILL BE THERE TO KICK IT WITH YOU GUYS.


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 29 2007, 08:59 PM~7581210
> *july 29th is confirmed i just got all the paper work done today,,the contract has being signed,,all i need is the logos of all the sponsors so i can printem on the flyers,so far i got TIRES LESCHWAB,HILLSBORO POLICE DEPT. RED BULL,CHINGONS CUSTOMS,AND STILL LOOKING FOR MORE..THIS IS GONNA BE A GOOD EVENT FOR THE NORTHWEST COMUNITY,,SO ALL OF THE HOPPERS IN CALIFAS ,VEGAS,ARIZONE,,GET YOUR BATTERIES JUCED UP,,AND COME FOR THE MONEY AND THE KINGS CUP AND CROWN,,ALL THE OREGON AND WASHINGTON HOPPER ALERT OF THIS HAPPENING11 :cheesy:
> *


WE ARE GONNA HAVE A GOOD TIME SO IM CALLING ON CALI COME OUT AND REPP THIS SHOW HOLLA


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

RO WILL BE THERE


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

IM GLAD A LOTS OF PPL IS INTERESTED ON BEING AT THIS SHOW,,WE,THE PURO LOCOS WILL ALSO SUPPORT AS MANY SHOWS AS POSSIBLE,SO ,IF YOU HAVE A SHOW,,SEND US FLYERS,SEND INFO TO:

19796 SW REDOAK LN.
BEAVERTON OREGON,97007

LETS KEEP THE LOWRIDER SCENE GOING.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

this summer's gonna be bad ass uffin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Apr 6 2007, 09:01 AM~7630797
> *this summer's gonna be bad ass uffin:
> *


LETS ALL DANCE THE NO RAIN DANZA SO WE CAN HAVE A SUNNY DAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

